# What do you say when someone asks "Nice watch, how much did it cost"?



## CUSO

I just don't feel comfy telling anyone that I spent over 10k+ on a watch, including my own family..... Is there a way to diffuse this? This happens often at poker tables, and yesterday my neighbor and I were chatting and she said she spent $2k on a watch and her husband freaked out, then she asked me how much mine was.... I deflected, distracted and left....


----------



## seanwontreturn

It'd be a silly question for someone that's not a close friend of yours to ask, in such a case I would simply give a smile and you don't want to know. If he/she was a close friend, I let him/her know the real number.


----------



## CUSO

seanwontreturn said:


> It'd be a silly question for someone that's not a close friend of yours to ask, in such a case I would simply give a smile and you don't want to know. If he/she was a close friend, I let him/her know the real number.


Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


----------



## drhr

No one other than a few friends have asked, I've told them, no problems encountered. Had they "moved away" from me, I'd be thankful for the indication that they were not really friends . . .


----------



## seanwontreturn

Hey man you just did for me a lot of typing!



drhr said:


> No one other than a few friends have asked, I've told them, no problems encountered. Had they "moved away" from me, I'd be thankful for the indication that they were not really friends . . .


----------



## EnderW

Just tell them "one million dollars" while doing your best Dr Evil impression.

Seriously - if question is innocent, I just tell people that I treated myself to something nice and shift the conversation without mentioning actual #.
For those who are similarly WISs or collectors, or for someone who is genuinely in the market shopping - I can comfortably give the price as they likely know the range anyway.
And for all others - well it 's none of their business and is not an appropriate question. Nothing good can ever come from sharing such detail - as it can lead to wrong perceptions or just general issues in friendship\relationship.


----------



## NickinNYC

My mother ask me this all the time bc she thinks my habit is ridiculous. I almost always lie and tell her they cost less. She has now learned to double whatever I tell her. At this point it's a running family joke. 

I used to just tell her they were fake!


----------



## Toothbras

Hey, at least they're talking about watches, no one ever asks me anything about mine, price or otherwise


----------



## Sassicaia

I tell the truth.


----------



## grampstime

just say "you dont wanna know, son" or "it was a gift from my _____ (gramps, dad...)" or "its a heirloom so i have no idea". most people will disapprove even if it was 800$ watch let alone 10k $.


----------



## Toothbras

CUSO said:


> she is so understated and would never brag about anything


This seems to be a trait the two of you don't share.....


----------



## nweash

I never really had a problem telling people it was a 6k watch if that's what I paid. 

But I just bought my first 5 figure watch and decided I'm just going to drop a 0 from the price if and when people ask. 

They never know the brand unless it's Rolex so they'd never know the difference anyway.


----------



## Chronopolis

CUSO said:


> I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... ... I don't get it





drhr said:


> No one other than a few friends have asked, I've told them, no problems encountered. Had they "moved away" from me, I'd be thankful for the indication that they were not really friends . . .


It's not because people are jealous or something.
99.9% of the time, people/friends distance themselves from friends who are TOO out of their league financially.
Mainly BECAUSE they are friends, but they also have their pride and dignity - they do not wish to BE, or even appear in ANY way that they are taking advantage of your generosity. "Mooching."

People with a lot $$$ don't often understand this, the burden of not having enough $ to requite the friendship.

Rich people do not understand that it is painful to not be able to host a party the same way, or to return a gift of approximate worth every now and then.

That said, I add: the better part of generosity is in the receiving, not in the giving, because pride gets in the way of receiving.
Sad actually, this human condition.


----------



## Tomatoes11

People won't understand, that is why I would just rather keep a low profile. I was like that before. I think I said why the hell would you buy a $600 phone or buy expensive rims and exhausts. Later on I ended up buying a phone for more than $600 so I was a full hypocrite. :-d

I still don't understand why you would rice up a civic instead of using the sum total on a Lexus or BMW, instead but hey. Different priorities.


----------



## drhr

Toothbras said:


> Hey, at least they're talking about watches, no one ever asks me anything about mine, price or otherwise


Is that because of the oft cited "fact" that there's little differences in quality of watches regardless of price or something else? ;-) . . .


----------



## watermanxxl

Suprisingly...this happens to me often. I'm not entirely comfortable with discussing it. Especially in public. Because..."non-WUS folk" can't comprehend paying 1K...for a WHAT? DON'T YOU HAVE A PHONE MAN?!? LoL they don't get it...and, I certainly don't want to waste a good life explaining it to them. Plus, appearing to be a "braggard" isn't kewl. Or, being a "cheap bastard" either. xD I'm always grateful for the compliment... then, cheeringly, deflect the question with "Hey, check out the website...". Everybody has Google in their back pocket. If they're interested...they can find out easily. Then, maybe they can understand why ANYONE would pay what we do for these things. 
Maybe then they can remind me... xD


----------



## tigerpac

I adjust per the friend.


----------



## ilikebigbutts

'Less than my speakers' is what I say.


----------



## GETS

Depends on who is asking and my perception surrounding their motivation for inquiring.


----------



## WTSP

A stepwise educational approach might work. I'd start with describing the most expensive Patek ever sold at auction (and never paid for), describe a few tourbillons, dial it down to the average price of a high end complicated watches, mention the list prices for Rolex or Omega, then Tissot and finally the quartz watches at the drug store. You can take them back and forth through some of these levels depending on their interest.

At the end of this exercise the roller coaster of valuations will probably have made any point of reference seem subjective and they may judge you slightly less harshly if you do tell them the real number.

Otherwise, just quote them some Jay Lo: Don't be fooled by the rocks that I got...


----------



## GETS

Toothbras said:


> This seems to be a trait the two of you don't share.....


Is this just a nasty jibe or am I missing an insider joke between friends?


----------



## drhr

Chronopolis said:


> It's not because people are jealous or something.
> 99.9% of the time, people/friends distance themselves from friends who are TOO out of their league financially.
> Mainly BECAUSE they are friends, but they also have their pride and dignity - they do not wish to BE, or even appear in ANY way that they are taking advantage of your generosity. "Mooching."
> 
> People with a lot $$$ don't often understand this, the burden of not having enough $ to requite the friendship.
> 
> Rich people do not understand that it is painful to not be able to host a party the same way, or to return a gift of approximate worth every now and then.
> 
> That said, I add: the better part of generosity is in the receiving, not in the giving, because pride gets in the way of receiving.
> Sad actually, this human condition.


Very true Chrono! My wife's very close friend is an eternity's distance outta our league, you know they own a bunch of cars and a bunch of houses and a plane, we own a home and a car. Anyway, the friend had taken it upon herself to "help" a less financially fortunate mother of her son's classmate (sorry if confusing, I'm a poor historian) by buying clothes and other school accoutrement for them. The other mother "moved away", my wife citing the generosity of her friend as the culprit.

Having related that, my wife has no problem happily co-existing with her friend, mainly because they were friends long before the financial circumstances were altered. I can only hope for some "gifts" our way but nada so far, sigh . . .


----------



## Donut

GETS said:


> Depends on who is asking and my perception surrounding their motivation for inquiring.


This is bang on...if it's a watch enthusiast friend who would understand I might discuss it rationally, if it's someone who wouldn't understand or appreciate it I am more likely to laugh and simply say "too much". That usually is enough information for them.

Rob


----------



## AbuKalb93

Most of the time if they must ask it means they are not interested enough to know beforehand...which means I don't tell them. If they have a Patek and ask me then I tell them it's better priced than the Patek and then of course...if it is someone genuinely interested in acquiring one, I give them a rough retail price and then they can work it out with the seller.


----------



## Mr.Sam Patek

I just say "too much" or reply with a variation of the Harley slogan "If I need to explain it to you, you wouldn't understand"


----------



## Chronopolis

..


----------



## little big feather

$19.50-$19.95,Something like that.... I forget.....;-)


----------



## tony20009

I say, "Thank you. It cost more than it should have."

If I'm in the PRC, I'll tell them the list price. Asking how much something cost seems not to have the same cultural overtones there that it has in the West.

All the best.


----------



## dantan

None of my friends is a watch lover like me. They know that I am crazy about watches. They rarely notice my watches that I wear. In the rare occasions that I have been asked, I simply tell them. One of them the other day said that he loved my Zenith. When he asked me how much it cost me and I told him the price, he was shocked. It did not bother me at all.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

When this happens, I deride the person for asking such a low-born question and explain that to answer would not be fitting for a gentleman. I then slap them across the face with a velvet glove and challenge them to a duel for sullying my honour.

If they win the duel then I tell them the price but I knock 20% off to make it look like I got a good deal


----------



## Gunnar_917

dantan said:


> None of my friends is a watch lover like me. They know that I am crazy about watches. They rarely notice my watches that I wear. In the rare occasions that I have been asked, I simply tell them. One of them the other day said that he loved my Zenith. When he asked me how much it cost me and I told him the price, he was shocked. It did not bother me at all.


Just wait till you get that IWC and see how this goes


----------



## Urs Haenggi

I say, "Around 5 grand," and watch them stare in disbelief, sneer, and/or shake their head and walk away. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Cobia

I just tell them i got it in a christmas bon bon.


----------



## CUSO

GETS said:


> Is this just a nasty jibe or am I missing an insider joke between friends?


I don't get it either


----------



## tony20009

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, *when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship.* Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... *now they were friends since 15 years old*... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


Red:
Well, that's a good reason why most of the time, not disclosing that information is best for all parties involved, regardless of whether all parties involved realize it.

Blue:
Perhaps what they were isn't really what could rightly be called friends.

My circle of friends include folks from my childhood, high school and college. I can't imagine losing a friendship over the cost of an item I or they own.

The majority of us are similarly situated economically, but some of us are notable wealthier and some notably less wealthy than the majority. That doesn't affect our friendship. We all "knew each other when" so to speak, that is, we developed our friendships as young people when not one of us had any money that we could call our own; we each lived in whatever fashion our parents had made available to us.

Now neither my richer nor poorer friends ask what I spend on things. I don't ask them. We say, "Oh, my. That's really nice. I like it." Or perhaps we say, "They saw you comin', didn't they? LOL" If I want to buy whatever the item is for myself, I'll ask where they got it or who makes it, and later contact the seller myself. If they tell me it's a one-of-a-kind, I won't bother, but I'll ask that if s/he gets tired of it, they give me a call before letting it go.

The fact is that unless one is speaking with the seller, what an item costs really doesn't matter, and even then, it doesn't matter until one is ready and willing to buy it or another item in the same category, be it a watch, lawn mower, furniture or anything else.

All the best.


----------



## Crunchy

I won it gambling.


----------



## mark1958

I say i paid 30K for a watch that keeps less accurate time than a 10 dollar quartz watch.


----------



## plastique999

Haven't gotten asked this question often with watches....would probably say, "It costed a few pennies," or "its up there...."

What's especially worse is with cars....frequently get approached at gas stations and asked "How much...?" Ugh


Sent from my 16M


----------



## lovebandit

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


Then they were't REALLY your "friends" to begin with, IMO...


----------



## drhr

tony20009 said:


> Red:
> Well, . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . .it go.
> 
> *The fact is that unless one is speaking with the seller, what an item costs really doesn't matter, and even then, it doesn't matter until one is ready and willing to buy it or another item in the same category, be it a watch, lawn mower, furniture or anything else.*
> 
> All the best.


This I like, very well put tony!!


----------



## Gunnar_917

I do this


----------



## G. I.

I say nothing just punch him in the face.


----------



## tony20009

drhr said:


> This I like, very well put tony!!


Thank you.

All the best.


----------



## Bidle

Well I always have the same respond, which is more or less when someone asks me if it's real. 

Other: "What it is the price of that watch?"
Me: "This,... oh it's a fake, a real one can costs hundreds of euro's."
Other: "Hundreds,.. not even thousands!!"
Me: "Really!??? That's just insane.

I only give them a real answer when they are really interested and thinking of buying one and are looking for advice.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bidle said:


> Well I always have the same respond, which is more or less when someone asks me if it's real.
> 
> Other: "What it is the price of that watch?"
> Me: "This,... oh it's a fake, a real one can costs hundreds of euro's."
> Other: "Hundreds,.. not even thousands!!"
> Me: "Really!??? That's just insane.
> 
> I only give them a real answer when they are really interested and thinking of buying one and are looking for advice.


I quite like that answer


----------



## kmbas

Enough.


----------



## Dancing Fire

IDK...It was a gift from my sugar mama.


----------



## tony20009

Bidle said:


> Well I always have the same respond, which is more or less when someone asks me if it's real.
> 
> Other: "What it is the price of that watch?"
> Me: "This,... *oh it's a fake*, a real one can costs hundreds of euro's."
> Other: "Hundreds,.. not even thousands!!"
> Me: "Really!??? That's just insane.
> 
> *I only give them a real answer when *they are really interested and thinking of buying one and are looking for advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like that answer
Click to expand...

As with all things, I only like answers, particularly answers to direct questions, that are truthful. I don't particularly care how one answers vulgar questions, but even then lying isn't the right thing to do. At the very least, in such situations, if one can't or doesn't want to be be candid and/or polite, one can at least be vague, ambiguous and evasive without being dishonest.

All the best.


----------



## Cannonball

No one has ever asked me that question, probably because I come off as a baller, and they would probably assume it was a lot.


----------



## Bidle

tony20009 said:


> As with all things, I only like answers, particularly answers to direct questions, that are truthful. I don't particularly care how one answers vulgar questions, but even then lying isn't the right thing to do. At the very least, in such situations, if one can't or doesn't want to be be candid and/or polite, one can at least be vague, ambiguous and evasive without being dishonest.
> 
> All the best.


Always like to read how you can take things to the extreme! 
Well I keep being dishonest, which have let to some nice encounters and conversations.


----------



## tony20009

Bidle said:


> Always like to read how you can take things to the extreme!
> Well I keep being dishonest, which have let to some nice encounters and conversations.


When did it become extreme to be honest when replying to a direct question? Or to expect that the answer to such a question be truthful?

All the best.


----------



## Bidle

tony20009 said:


> When did it become extreme to be honest when replying to a direct question? Or to expect that the answer to such a question be truthful?
> 
> All the best.


Well you always have the need to put the dots and comma's in the right place, which I like. Again in this case as mentioned I had some great conversations afterwards about watches. For me, most of the time it is a great way to start a conversation especially with the persons you know. As they know I would never buy a fake. For the ones I don't know,... it didn't happen to me that often and than still. 
You make the assumption on how people interpreted these sentences like you can almost here me saying them. Calling it lying and being dishonest is indeed extreme to me, but no harm done.


----------



## tony20009

Bidle said:


> *Well you always have the need to put the dots and comma's in the right place, which I like.* Again *in this case as mentioned I had some great conversations afterwards about watches.* For me,* most of the time it is a great way to start a conversation* especially with the persons you know. As they know I would never buy a fake. For the ones I don't know,... it didn't happen to me that often and than still.
> You make the assumption on how people interpreted these sentences like you can almost here me saying them. Calling it lying and being dishonest is indeed extreme to me, but no harm done.


Well, there's no denying that scores of folks find entertainment as a result of imaginative statements. I've told my children many a story. When I was a scout, we used to invent our own around the fire at night. Sometimes, non-factual statements are so enamored that they get published. When that happens, we refer to it as fiction.

Despite your statements above, which I take to be true for I lack any evidence to the contrary, I fail to see how misrepresenting the truth in response to a direct question can lead to much of anything "great" in the way of interaction with the person(s) to whom one lies. I guess the discourse you described (below) could be one had with someone you know.

Personally, were I to have asked you such a direct question and later learned you directly lied in response to it, I wouldn't bother to ask you anything ever again. I wouldn't defame you; I just wouldn't ask you anything.



Bidle said:


> Well I always have the same respond, which is more or less when someone asks me if it's real.
> 
> Other: "What it is the price of that watch?"
> Me: "This,... oh it's a fake, a real one can costs hundreds of euro's."
> Other: "Hundreds,.. not even thousands!!"
> Me: "Really!??? That's just insane.
> 
> I only give them a real answer when they are really interested and thinking of buying one and are looking for advice.


All the best.

Ask me no questions, and I'll tell you no fibs.
― Oliver Goldsmith, _She Stoops to Conquer

_
P.S./Edit/Red:
Thank you.

FWIW, it's not a "need;" it's how I was taught to write. LOL


----------



## RBleigh81

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


really your friends ask how much your material possessions cost? I don't think I've ever asked my friends such things or vice versa


----------



## Vig2000

G. I. said:


> I say nothing just punch him in the face.


That'll learn 'em.


----------



## CUSO

RBleigh81 said:


> really your friends ask how much your material possessions cost? I don't think I've ever asked my friends such things or vice versa


Na... Just my imaginary possessions! I am amazed at how some folks think it is ludicrous for friends to chat about prices of anything.....


----------



## bloody watches

I was once asked by a staff member about my collection, his enquiry was about the valuation, I put a figure on it, (I exaggerated) and he said "that's more than my house" \

I felt warm all day - nosey pr*^K


----------



## Dicedealer7

Most of my close friends already know I have a watch fetish and will spend thousands on a watch if I have the money. The fiance know about my watch obsession but on the other hand will get the typical 200-1200 dollar answer, depending on the watch. Keeps me alive that way.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> When this happens, I deride the person for asking such a low-born question and explain that to answer would not be fitting for a gentleman. I then slap them across the face with a velvet glove and challenge them to a duel for sullying my honour.
> 
> If they win the duel then I tell them the price but I knock 20% off to make it look like I got a good deal


Touche, mon ami. Touche!


----------



## drhr

Dicedealer7 said:


> Most of my close friends already know I have a watch fetish and will spend thousands on a watch if I have the money. The fiance know about my watch obsession but on the other hand will get the typical 200-1200 dollar answer, depending on the watch. Keeps me alive that way.


:-d Hope your friends and bride-to-be don't meet up one day to discuss your horological fetish and individual choices ;-) . . .


----------



## Bidle

tony20009 said:


> Well, there's no denying that scores of folks find entertainment as a result of imaginative statements. I've told my children many a story. When I was a scout, we used to invent our own around the fire at night. Sometimes, non-factual statements are so enamored that they get published. When that happens, we refer to it as fiction.
> 
> Despite your statements above, which I take to be true for I lack any evidence to the contrary, I fail to see how misrepresenting the truth in response to a direct question can lead to much of anything "great" in the way of interaction with the person(s) to whom one lies. I guess the discourse you described (below) could be one had with someone you know.
> 
> Personally, were I to have asked you such a direct question and later learned you directly lied in response to it, I wouldn't bother to ask you anything ever again. I wouldn't defame you; I just wouldn't ask you anything.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Ask me no questions, and I'll tell you no fibs.
> ― Oliver Goldsmith, _She Stoops to Conquer
> 
> _
> P.S./Edit/Red:
> Thank you.
> 
> FWIW, it's not a "need;" it's how I was taught to write. LOL


What I tried to explain that it has a lot to do with intonation and facial expression. And indeed most of them are people who know me or at least saw me before, which was also the situation mentioned in the OP.

Maybe we meet one day and than ask me the question,... looking forward to where we'll end. ;-)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

If its a stranger or an acquaintance I tend to say its fake and it was $50 on the street.

If its a semi close friend or my wife I will give different numbers usually topping out around $1000.

Very few......and I mean very few people know what I actually pay.


----------



## rockmastermike

like a few already stated, if a collector/watch guy asks, I have no problem helping them make a decision. That's about it......no, that is it, actually


----------



## tony20009

Bidle said:


> What I tried to explain that it has a lot to do with intonation and facial expression. And indeed most of them are people who know me or at least saw me before, which was also the situation mentioned in the OP.
> 
> Maybe we meet one day and than ask me the question,... looking forward to where we'll end. ;-)


I'm not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can't believe you.
― Friedrich Nietzsche

Truly, I don't see what's so odd or that can be argued about the idea that a direct question, ideally, deserves an honest and direct answer. I know, just as you do, that the answer to some direct questions can cause dismay, chagrin, consternation, etc., and therefore a respondent may be less than direct with their reply as a means to save both parties from "angst." A person can answer indirectly and remain honest and doubt you have a problem with that. As you can see below, that is essentially all I had to say; I was just standing up for what I think is right.



tony20009 said:


> As with all things, I only like answers, particularly answers to direct questions, that are truthful. I don't particularly care how one answers vulgar questions, but even then lying isn't the right thing to do. At the very least, in such situations, if one can't or doesn't want to be be candid and/or polite, one can at least be vague, ambiguous and evasive without being dishonest.
> 
> All the best.



The reason this has gone on as long as it has is because you expressed the opinion that my standing up for honest is "extreme," and entreated me to defend the principle that an honest answer is best. Moreover, you offered exculpatory illustrations of how/when a dishonest answer can be something other than a lie. No I know only what you wrote and what I read. I didn't see one single thing in that post that suggested humor, some degree of awareness between the parties involved, or any of the things you suggested.

I'm not saying they weren't there. I'm saying that they weren't there and that you could have mentioned back at post #50 that "special circumstances" were involved; you could have said you mistakenly failed to put in some smileys or "LOLs" or something so we could tell your parts of the conversion (one you put in quotes rather than describing in general) were said in jest; you could have said your writing skills aren't so good that you remembered to do something of that nature; you could have said English isn't your best language.

You could have said any number of things that would have averted this back and forth between us, but you said none of them. In fact, your response was to admit to being dishonest and defend dishonesty by stating that it leads to good conversations. ("Well I keep being dishonest, which have let to some nice encounters and conversations.")

You have suggested that the other party to the conversation you quoted could tell one is lying jokingly by body language. I have to take your word for that. I know that I can often tell when someone is lying, but it's rare that I know they are deliberately doing so for comedic effect. When I'm sitting in the audience at a comedy performance, yes, I can tell that's probably so. But in that case, I'm expecting everything they say to be fiction and said to generate laughs. Moreover, I'm not asking them a direct question.

I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. I understand how to read the body language that accompanies others' words. I viewed Bill Clinton's public announcement that he "did not have sexual relations with that woman" and knew instantly that he and I both knew he was lying. It showed in the disconnect between his face and his words. (I realize not everyone knows how to do that, but in my profession, where so much depends on effective communication between us and our clients, one is taught to read body language, both voluntary and involuntary.) Nearly everyone can do it with folks whom they know well.

I know also to take with a grain of salt words spoken and that disagree with the body language of the speaker. I understand what fiction and humor are. No doubt surprisingly to you, I've had 50+ years of good conversations -- with strangers, acquaintances, family and friends -- that consisted entirely of honest statements.

Also, I don't think you are a charlatan or inveterate liar. I saw one conversation you detailed (whether it was real or hypothetical, I don't even recall now) and it was obvious the answer you gave to a direct question was not truthful. I simply took the opportunity to state that I think an honest answer, direct or indirect, is always better than prevarication, misdirection, jocular replies, etc. in response to a straightforward, direct question. I felt obliged to take the opportunity and "stand up" for honesty. And the fact is that I'm not going to back off of my position that an honest answer, however vague or evasive, is always the best answer. There is nothing you or anyone else is going to say that will convince me a lie is a better choice.

Truly, I don't really care what you said to the person who asked what your watch cost. Moreover, I did suspect you might reply to my comment. The response I figured you'd give was something to the effect of, "yeah, I shouldn't have lied to the guy, but I did." To that, I'd have said, "Fair enough," and that would have been the end of it.

Am I saying I've never told a lie? No, I am most certainly not saying that. I have; you have; everyone has. I know that too. Have I lied in response to a direct question? Although it's harder to come up with a vague and honest "non-answer" answer than it is to lie, the truth is I have not deliberately lied in reply to a direct question since I was a child. The closest I've come to that is thinking I was telling the truth only to find out the facts as I perceived them at that time were incorrect and I therefore said something that was untrue. Rather than try to defend an untenable position, I will sooner admit guilt/mistakes and accept the embarrassment. I don't need to always be perfect or correct, for I know I can't; the best I can muster is trying to be so. I can, however, always be honest.

All the best.

It is better to offer no excuse than a bad one.
― George Washington

P.S.
FWIW, if you should find yourself being called to answer a direct question for which you don't want to give an answer there are two standard approaches that work quite well:

Direct approach: Just tell the person you aren't going to answer the question.
Indirect approach: Give them an opinion instead of a fabricated fact (_i.e.,_ a lie). (https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/wha...how-much-did-cost-1709970-3.html#post14210490)
Most of the time either works. Sometimes folks won't drop it after the indirect approach. When that happens, you an "toy" with them for as long as it suits you and when you've had enough, move to the direct approach.

P.P.S.
As America's first spymaster, George Washington's advice about extricating oneself from "issues" is well worth heeding. ;-) I think he's right. There's no such thing as good excuse for an immoral or unethical act.
-- T


----------



## Bidle

tony20009 said:


> I'm not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can't believe you.
> ― Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> Truly, I don't see what's so odd or that can be argued about the idea that a direct question, ideally, deserves an honest and direct answer. I know, just as you do, that the answer to some direct questions can cause dismay, chagrin, consternation, etc., and therefore a respondent may be less than direct with their reply as a means to save both parties from "angst." A person can answer indirectly and remain honest and doubt you have a problem with that. As you can see below, that is essentially all I had to say; I was just standing up for what I think is right.
> 
> The reason this has gone on as long as it has is because you expressed the opinion that my standing up for honest is "extreme," and entreated me to defend the principle that an honest answer is best. Moreover, you offered exculpatory illustrations of how/when a dishonest answer can be something other than a lie. No I know only what you wrote and what I read. I didn't see one single thing in that post that suggested humor, some degree of awareness between the parties involved, or any of the things you suggested.
> 
> I'm not saying they weren't there. I'm saying that they weren't there and that you could have mentioned back at post #50 that "special circumstances" were involved; you could have said you mistakenly failed to put in some smileys or "LOLs" or something so we could tell your parts of the conversion (one you put in quotes rather than describing in general) were said in jest; you could have said your writing skills aren't so good that you remembered to do something of that nature; you could have said English isn't your best language.
> 
> You could have said any number of things that would have averted this back and forth between us, but you said none of them. In fact, your response was to admit to being dishonest and defend dishonesty by stating that it leads to good conversations. ("Well I keep being dishonest, which have let to some nice encounters and conversations.")
> 
> You have suggested that the other party to the conversation you quoted could tell one is lying jokingly by body language. I have to take your word for that. I know that I can often tell when someone is lying, but it's rare that I know they are deliberately doing so for comedic effect. When I'm sitting in the audience at a comedy performance, yes, I can tell that's probably so. But in that case, I'm expecting everything they say to be fiction and said to generate laughs. Moreover, I'm not asking them a direct question.
> 
> I didn't just fall off the turnip truck. I understand how to read the body language that accompanies others' words. I viewed Bill Clinton's public announcement that he "did not have sexual relations with that woman" and knew instantly that he and I both knew he was lying. It showed in the disconnect between his face and his words. (I realize not everyone knows how to do that, but in my profession, where so much depends on effective communication between us and our clients, one is taught to read body language, both voluntary and involuntary.) Nearly everyone can do it with folks whom they know well.
> 
> I know also to take with a grain of salt words spoken and that disagree with the body language of the speaker. I understand what fiction and humor are. No doubt surprisingly to you, I've had 50+ years of good conversations -- with strangers, acquaintances, family and friends -- that consisted entirely of honest statements.
> 
> Also, I don't think you are a charlatan or inveterate liar. I saw one conversation you detailed (whether it was real or hypothetical, I don't even recall now) and it was obvious the answer you gave to a direct question was not truthful. I simply took the opportunity to state that I think an honest answer, direct or indirect, is always better than prevarication, misdirection, jocular replies, etc. in response to a straightforward, direct question. I felt obliged to take the opportunity and "stand up" for honesty. And the fact is that I'm not going to back off of my position that an honest answer, however vague or evasive, is always the best answer. There is nothing you or anyone else is going to say that will convince me a lie is a better choice.
> 
> Truly, I don't really care what you said to the person who asked what your watch cost. Moreover, I did suspect you might reply to my comment. The response I figured you'd give was something to the effect of, "yeah, I shouldn't have lied to the guy, but I did." To that, I'd have said, "Fair enough," and that would have been the end of it.
> 
> Am I saying I've never told a lie? No, I am most certainly not saying that. I have; you have; everyone has. I know that too. Have I lied in response to a direct question? Although it's harder to come up with a vague and honest "non-answer" answer than it is to lie, the truth is I have not deliberately lied in reply to a direct question since I was a child. The closest I've come to that is thinking I was telling the truth only to find out the facts as I perceived them at that time were incorrect and I therefore said something that was untrue. Rather than try to defend an untenable position, I will sooner admit guilt/mistakes and accept the embarrassment. I don't need to always be perfect or correct, for I know I can't; the best I can muster is trying to be so. I can, however, always be honest.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> It is better to offer no excuse than a bad one.
> ― George Washington
> 
> P.S.
> FWIW, if you should find yourself being called to answer a direct question for which you don't want to give an answer there are two standard approaches that work quite well:
> 
> Direct approach: Just tell the person you aren't going to answer the question.
> Indirect approach: Give them an opinion instead of a fabricated fact (_i.e.,_ a lie). (https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/wha...how-much-did-cost-1709970-3.html#post14210490)
> Most of the time either works. Sometimes folks won't drop it after the indirect approach. When that happens, you an "toy" with them for as long as it suits you and when you've had enough, move to the direct approach.
> 
> P.P.S.
> As America's first spymaster, George Washington's advice about extricating oneself from "issues" is well worth heeding. ;-) I think he's right. There's no such thing as good excuse for an immoral or unethical act.
> -- T


Hmmmm,.... thought my answer would help to stop this 'discussion'. I just wanted to elaborate in a few words to you how to read it. Even trying to state when we would meet in person we probably would have a good conversation. But indeed you are free to interpreted any way you like and not by any means obliged to believe me for my word.

But great quote from Friedrich; at least you won't have to be upset. ;-)


----------



## tony20009

Bidle said:


> Hmmmm,.... thought my answer would help to stop this 'discussion'. I just wanted to elaborate in a few words to you how to read it. Even trying to state when we would meet in person we probably would have a good conversation. But indeed you are free to interpreted any way you like and not by any means obliged to believe me for my word.
> 
> But great quote from Friedrich; at least you won't have to be upset. ;-)


As I said in the PM, this discussion isn't about you. I believe everything you've written on this matter as well as believing that the conversation you quoted happened as you said it did.

I'm not every going to back away from refuting a line of explanation that tries to exculpate, justify or recast deliberate misrepresentations of fact. A person can say to me any of the following:

I lied and I have no regret over having done so.
I lied and I wish I hadn't.
I lied and "such and such" is why it seemed okay for me to do so.
For statements one and two, I'll say, "Fair enough." For statement three, I will react exactly as I have been in this back and forth with you.

All the best.


----------



## MHe225

Hmmmm, we're way off topic by now, but I have to ask: what happened to the (maybe not so) good old white lie?

I pride myself in "ahum" never deliberately lying, yet I vividly remember quite a few lies to (1) my wife, (2) a dying relative, (3) a motorcyclist that was just T-boned by a car running a red light, .... I can give more examples, but you get the idea.


No, not about marital (in)fidelity - that's an entirely different topic. How about she returns from the hair-dresser, all excited and you just don't like the new hair-do? That special gift she picked out ..... The new dish she has cooked ..... Do I look fat? ....
Will I see you one more time, will your brother be here before I pass, will I kick this one, ......
My bike, my bike .... tell me my bike is fine
Tony may categorize me as a lying bastard from this point forward and that's fine with me. To me, though, it's sometimes better and more compassionate to lie than to be brutally honest because the truth is sometimes just that, brutal.

This exchange between Bidle and Tony is a classical example of the dangers of fora, social media and written communication in general where we communicate and engage in discussions with (relative) strangers and people we don't know well, not everyone writing in his or her native language and where we lack the visual and non-verbal elements of traditional (face-to-face) communication and conversation.

Okay, I'll put my flame-suit on and will go in to hiding ;-)


----------



## alex79

Nobody ask except my wife but she understands nothing so I can easily false the truth  
Nonetheless when we are getting close to a nice watch shop she would naturally drag me away...


----------



## Omjlc

Thinking back to the half dozen times I've been asked, by work colleagues, friends, family etc, I've given an honest response each time.


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

Say it was a gift....but make sure my wife knows she bought it for me as an anniversary gift. That works for everyone but my wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierCurrency

I had an interesting experience Sunday night. I was meeting a few friends at a restaurant/bar and was wearing a steel/platinum Rolex Yacht-master that I just bought the day before. Within 3 minutes into a conversation, a friend of a friend (which I had never met until 3 minutes ago) speaks up and says "Nice watch, when did you get it?" I told him that I got it yesterday. He immediately asked what I paid for it, and I told him "about the right amount." And right then he proudly extended his wrist and started boasting about a DLC Rolex stating that it was worth over $10k. I smiled and gave him quick "addaboy" and tried to move the conversation on to something different. He would have likely **** his pants if I told him the others that I have, but it was clear it was not the time nor place, and he wasn't interesting in hearing it anyways, but just wanted to boast about what was on his own wrist....


----------



## tony20009

MHe225 said:


> Hmmmm, we're way off topic by now, but I have to ask: what happened to the (maybe not so) good old* white lie*?
> 
> I pride myself in "ahum" never deliberately lying, yet I vividly remember quite a few lies to (1) my wife, (2) a dying relative, (3) a motorcyclist that was just T-boned by a car running a red light, .... I can give more examples, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> No, not about marital (in)fidelity - that's an entirely different topic. How about she returns from the hair-dresser, all excited and you just don't like the new hair-do? That special gift she picked out ..... The new dish she has cooked ..... Do I look fat? ....
> Will I see you one more time, will your brother be here before I pass, will I kick this one, ......
> My bike, my bike .... tell me my bike is fine
> *Tony may categorize me as a lying bastard* from this point forward and that's fine with me. To me, though, it's sometimes better and more compassionate to lie than to be brutally honest because the truth is sometimes just that, brutal.
> 
> This exchange between Bidle and Tony is a classical example of the dangers of fora, social media and written communication in general where we communicate and engage in discussions with (relative) strangers and people we don't know well, not everyone writing in his or her native language and where we lack the visual and non-verbal elements of traditional (face-to-face) communication and conversation.
> 
> Okay, I'll put my flame-suit on and will go in to hiding ;-)


Don't bend; don't water it down; don't try to make it logical; don't edit your own soul according to the fashion. Rather, follow your most intense obsessions mercilessly.
― Franz Kafka

I don't care what "color" it is, a lie is still not the truth, and my sensibilities prefer a truthful answer to an untruthful one every time. That said, I don't think of you or Bidle as lying bastards. My comments had to do with the answers given, not the persons giving them. I can hardly call someone a "lying bastard" or anything similar on the basis of one anecdote.

I'm not a hermit who lives in cave. (Some of you D.C. folks may see a pun in that; I didn't intend it.) I know what "white lie" is for and why people utter them. As I said before, I think a vague or ambiguous answer is best if one (for whatever reason) doesn't want to deliver the unadulterated truth. As I said, I've told lies before. I know consequences of doing so:


Sometimes there's no consequence in the present or foreseeable future. 
Sometimes the consequences range from negligible to major. 
Take a "big deal" question and resulting lie from history (paraphrased):


Press: Mr. President, did you have sex with M. Lewinsky? 
Clinton: No. 
I know Mr. Clinton lied, yet I wouldn't deem him a "lying bastard." I know why he lied; that still doesn't make a truthful answer or a non-answer a worse choice in my view. Just as with Bidle or you, my "issue" isn't about the person but rather about the answer. Heck, I don't know who you are, so how could it be about you? You've heard me decry the act of making assumptions about people on the basis of the watch they wear rather than on the basis of knowing them and having solid evidence that they truly are "this way or that."

The discussion re: lying is, in my mind, quite the same. It's no more fair for me to judge you or Bidle, as individuals, as humans, on the basis of what you've shared here than it is for me or anyone to judge someone because they wear a Rolex or whatever sort of watch they wear. There's quite simply insufficient evidence to judge the person, but there's ample evidence to state what one thinks, what I think, of an action. In this discussion, it's the act of lying.

Sidebar:
Now to my view of things, the only person who had any right to ask that question was Hillary Clinton because she's the only person on the planet to whom he had promised he would "forsake all others." Now my view also says that Bill Clinton answered the question directly when he should have simply refused to answer. IMO, he should have said, "That is none of your business, and that's as much discussion as I'm going to have on this or any similar matter with you or anyone else except my wife."

As a lifelong D.C. resident, I strongly feel that public officials need to start setting some boundaries between what's expected of them in their professional capacity and what they are free to do as private individuals. Public people, elected or merely well known, are nonetheless deserving of a private life. If they break laws, well, that's one thing. If they are breaking promises to their spouses and kids, that's between them and the people personally involved.
End of sidebar.

I understand that folks don't want to enrage the person standing before them asking an inappropriate question. In such cases most anyone will provide an answer of some sort. I'm just saying that whatever answer is provided needs to be honest. I'm not even insisting that the answer given actually answer the question that was asked. Look at the variety of replies various folks offered:


"You don't want to know." 
"More than it should have." 
"I treated myself to something nice" followed by an effort to move to a new topic without directly citing a figure. 
"I tell the truth." 
"Less than my speakers." 
"Don't be fooled by the rocks I got." 
Those are some I found on the first two pages. I haven't read the entire thread. FWIW, I did notice that a few folks on the first two pages mentioned lying as the approach they'd take. I don't feel any differently about those lies than I do about "white lies" or Bidle's specifically quoted conversation. It's clear that Bidle isn't the only person who answered such a question with a lie. I guess that is what it is.

The thing that inspired the post was someone (I don't know who, but you can look to see if you want) mentioned liking Bidle's reply. I thought, "Well, if they can say they like that lie as a reply, I can certainly say I don't like it and that the reason I don't like it is because it's untrue." As I said before, I'm not going to say I like anything about a dishonest answer. It doesn't matter what reason one has for doing it. If I were to do it, I would also, almost certainly, come to wish I'd instead chosen a different answer.

I'm not saying I've never told a lie. I'm not saying I've never told a "white lie." I've also been told lies, "white" ones and others, and gotten over them. I'm only saying that as answers to questions go, I prefer honest ones and that I don't like the reverse. I haven't attempted to make this discussion personal. I don't want it to be that. My points have to do with the answer not the speaker.

All the best.

Never be afraid to raise your voice for honesty and truth and compassion against injustice and lying and greed. If people all over the world...would do this, it would change the earth.
― William Faulkner


----------



## CincyBob

I'm not entirely certain, fellows, but I'm pretty sure this horse is dead.


----------



## CUSO

My poor wife has neared the brunt. After they saw the Patek, and discovered we paid cash for a new car, they stopped calling. Were always busy when my wife wanted to meet for drinks. Lots of tears. They were friends since high school. Sadly, now they only call her for legal advice, or when they need a shoulder to cry on... All over a watch... Pretty sad


----------



## Robert78040

"enough to show the time"


----------



## Donut

CUSO said:


> My poor wife has neared the brunt. After they saw the Patek, and discovered we paid cash for a new car, they stopped calling. Were always busy when my wife wanted to meet for drinks. Lots of tears. They were friends since high school. Sadly, now they only call her for legal advice, or when they need a shoulder to cry on... All over a watch... Pretty sad


Very sad indeed.


----------



## tony20009

Donut said:


> Very sad indeed.


IMO, the sad, pathetic really, part is that the distance resulted from money matters. Why did the friends need to know the car was paid in cash? I have close acquaintances about whom I sense (maybe know) that information of that sort could be detrimental to our continued interaction. I just don't disclose details I think might be "off putting" to them or that might rear up the "green monster" inside them.

Friendships grow distant, but hopefully physical separation is the cause, not jealousy, inferiority/superiority, and other emotional reasons. I guess part of being a good friend includes understanding the other person well enough to accurately gauge what one can/should tell them and what one can't/shouldn't. Naturally, one can't gauge correctly every time despite one's best efforts.

I suppose that's why my closest friends are the folks whom I've known since we were pre-teens, a time when one's feelings are plain to see on one's shoulder, so to speak. We have nothing to be jealous about and know each other too well to hide our feelings, and thus we can (although we only rarely do) share things like how much we paid for something or whether we paid cash for it.

Hopefully for CUSO and his lady, the association can be recovered, partly if not entirely. If not, I guess it's just a lesson learned.

All the best.


----------



## Likestheshiny

I think a white lie is perfectly appropriate if there is any possibility that anyone might leave the conversation less happy than when they entered into it. If people only told the truth all the time, the world would be a pretty unhappy place.


----------



## tony20009

Likestheshiny said:


> I think a white lie is perfectly appropriate if there is any possibility that anyone might leave the conversation less happy than when they entered into it. If people only told the truth all the time, the world would be a pretty unhappy place.


Okay...I'll bite.

Why do you choose to tell a "white lie" rather than give a truthful non-answer or truthful vague answer or just refuse to answer the question?

All the best.


----------



## Likestheshiny

> Okay...I'll bite. Why do you choose to tell a "white lie" rather than give a truthful non-answer or truthful vague answer or just refuse to answer the question?


For the... reason I included in the post you quoted: it could make someone unhappy.

Can you really not imagine _any _situation in which the truth, evasiveness, or refusal to answer might leave someone upset? It seems fairly reasonable to me that such situations will occasionally occur.

(My post wasn't directed at you, by the way. I actually don't read most of your posts because they're so long. I only noticed that I potentially disagreed with you after I went back to see what might have made you defensive. My apologies if my post felt like an attack.)


----------



## tony20009

Likestheshiny said:


> For the... reason I included in the post you quoted: it could make someone unhappy.
> 
> *Can you really not imagine any situation in which the truth, evasiveness, or refusal to answer might leave someone upset?* It seems fairly reasonable to me that such situations will occasionally occur.
> 
> (My post wasn't directed at you, by the way. *I actually don't read most of your posts because they're so long.* I only noticed that I potentially disagreed with you after I went back to see what might have made you defensive. *My apologies if my post felt like an attack.*)


There are three types of lies -- lies, damn lies, and statistics.
― Benjamin Disraeli

Red:
I'm fine with that...I know they're often long or longish. Maybe someday you'll have the time to read some of them; maybe not. Such is life...

It didn't feel like an attack; someone's disagreeing with me never does feel that way to me.

Blue:
Actually what I can't imagine is a situation where it's impossible to tactfully use one of those tactics so as not to upset the other party.

Were I asked the question I asked you, my answer would be, "...because I'm too lazy to think of a better way to respond or too hastily judged doing so as the 'easy way' to go for the parties involved." I try to "do the right thing" but I'm not perfect and don't always do so. I have yet to find an occasion were I was in fact incapable of thinking of a better response than a white lie, and yet I can identify occasions where, at the time, I felt like I was.

By the same token, I'm not going to assume the failings to which I succumbed be the reasons you or someone else tell a "white lie." I asked the question because I have been in situations where I found myself being lazy or rushing my thoughts.

As goes lying, I have a certain level of disdain for with the act of doing so (whether I or others do it); I think nearly everyone does. I have zero tolerance for the idea that lying is better than taking however many seconds it takes to come up with a suitable, polite, kind and truthful way to respond to direct inquiries.

All the best.

White lies always introduce others of a darker complexion. 
-- William S. Paley

P.S.
I tried to keep my response above sufficiently short that you might read it. <wink>


----------



## Brankrupt

I don't tell people what my watch cost unless I know them to be a watch enthusiast, even then I sometimes decline to answer.

I have the pleasure of sometimes working with some Doctors that are at the top of their respective specialty, some of these type A personalities will not take it well if they knew that a young kid (in their eyes) was doing better financially than they are. Whilst they are not all like this, I would rather not test my theory. This is why my Bentley is parked at home and I take the C63.


----------



## Deledda

I usually twirl my mustache, snicker, then push the ejector seat button on my Aston Martin cackling manically as I drive off.


----------



## Heinz

I stick with the "It was a gift" story. I only even got asked, hell, even NOTICED when I had my Rolex. One of a few reasons I switched downmarket; it was time for a change. When the toy budget allows, I'm eyeing either a rubber strap steel AP or maybe a black Hublot; they're more "stealth" luxury.


----------



## njegos

the truth.


----------



## tony20009

Deledda said:


> I usually twirl my mustache, snicker, then push the ejector seat button on my Aston Martin cackling manically as I drive off.


ROTFL



njegos said:


> the truth.


For better or worse, there's nothing wrong with the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts, but that has to do with the receiver of the truth and whatever degree of denial they have on the topic at hand; not the truth itself.

All the best.


----------



## malioil

Chronopolis said:


> It's not because people are jealous or something.
> 99.9% of the time, people/friends distance themselves from friends who are TOO out of their league financially.
> Mainly BECAUSE they are friends, but they also have their pride and dignity - they do not wish to BE, or even appear in ANY way that they are taking advantage of your generosity. "Mooching."
> 
> People with a lot $$$ don't often understand this, the burden of not having enough $ to requite the friendship.
> 
> Rich people do not understand that it is painful to not be able to host a party the same way, or to return a gift of approximate worth every now and then.
> 
> That said, I add: the better part of generosity is in the receiving, not in the giving, because pride gets in the way of receiving.
> Sad actually, this human condition.


This resonates with me far more than it should, and not just regarding watches. I try to make it clear to me to those closest to me (and I mean those people who have stood the test of time and many other tests) that giving them gifts sometimes is something that gives me great pleasure. I am lucky/blessed enough to have the means so why not? I never understood why some people get uncomfortable with that. I have had lots of ''friends'' either try to mooch (lets go to so-and-so $500 per meal restaurant tomorrow (expecting me to pay) !), while many others who show great uncomfort at never being able to pay me back. This isn't meant to sound blase, but it is all relative- if they don't expect me to pay back the $40 they spent on lunch, why should they pay back the $400 ticket I got them for a show? It is all relative. I suppose I was raised to never really judge/look at people in regards to their wealth and others may have not!?

Sorry, I've gone on a tangent but this was something on my mind just now and this thread popped up.

In regards to watch prices I will tell people that will not have a freak out the real price, otherwise ''too much''. In the case of my $30,000+ watches only people whom I know are actually considering making such a purchase would get the price out of me. People judge far too much far too quickly these days.


----------



## tony20009

Chronopolis said:


> It's not because people are jealous or something.
> 99.9% of the time, people/friends distance themselves from friends who are TOO out of their league financially.
> Mainly BECAUSE they are friends, but they also have their pride and dignity - they do not wish to BE, or even appear in ANY way that they are taking advantage of your generosity. "Mooching."
> 
> *People with a lot $$$ don't often understand this, the burden of not having enough $ to requite the friendship.*
> 
> Rich people do not understand that it is painful to not be able to host a party the same way, or to return a gift of approximate worth every now and then.
> 
> That said, I add: the better part of generosity is in the receiving, not in the giving, because pride gets in the way of receiving.
> Sad actually, this human condition.


I don't know if I get this. Perhaps I have too much money, though your statement is the first thing that's ever given me reason to think so?























Joking aside, what that's important or good about sincere friendship costs any money at all? What I want, at least, from my friends doesn't cost one red cent. Perhaps that's why I have fewer than six friends. I don't know...but I'm thrilled and thankful for the ones I have.

Don't get me wrong, there are people in my life with whom I'm closely acquainted and we interact frequently (many business associates fall into this group), but whom I don't consider to be friends, although some of them may become my friends and I theirs. It wouldn't surprise me that some of those acquaintances may refer to me as a friend, but I know I don't think of them the same way.

If anyone whom I know reasonably well were likely to ask what my "stuff" cost, it'd be those acquaintance-level folks. That's also not surprising to me because, unlike my friends, the folks who are acquaintances are the people who may see "life" in terms of, or themselves as, competing with others.

All the best.

Friendship, like love, must be mutual.
-- tony20009


----------



## Blacktocomm

I don't have any high end watches, but for a graduate student at a non-target school I own some decent watches. I always tell people more than a hamburger and less than a car. For nice watches you could say more than a hamburger less than a house. It is kind of my way of saying none of your business, and answering at the same time.


----------



## tony20009

Blacktocomm said:


> I don't have any high end watches, but for *a graduate student *at a non-target school I own some decent watches. I always tell people more than a hamburger and less than a car. For nice watches you could say *more than a hamburger less than a house.* It is kind of my way of saying none of your business, and answering at the same time.


Yeah, well, once your degree starts paying off, you may find yourself having to use the second aphorism. <winks>

All the best as you complete your studies and beyond.

P.S.
What's a "non-target school?"


----------



## EsbenOpen

malioil said:


> This resonates with me far more than it should, and not just regarding watches. I try to make it clear to me to those closest to me (and I mean those people who have stood the test of time and many other tests) that giving them gifts sometimes is something that gives me great pleasure. I am lucky/blessed enough to have the means so why not? I never understood why some people get uncomfortable with that. I have had lots of ''friends'' either try to mooch (lets go to so-and-so $500 per meal restaurant tomorrow (expecting me to pay) !), while many others who show great uncomfort at never being able to pay me back. This isn't meant to sound blase, but it is all relative- if they don't expect me to pay back the $40 they spent on lunch, why should they pay back the $400 ticket I got them for a show? It is all relative. *I suppose I was raised to never really judge/look at people in regards to their wealth and others may have not!? *
> 
> Sorry, I've gone on a tangent but this was something on my mind just now and this thread popped up.
> 
> In regards to watch prices I will tell people that will not have a freak out the real price, otherwise ''too much''. In the case of my $30,000+ watches only people whom I know are actually considering making such a purchase would get the price out of me. People judge far too much far too quickly these days.


For me it's not that I wasn't taught to judge people, it's that I was raised to work for everything I have. I work very hard and I like the fact that everything I have was earned through hard work (though I would never be where I am if not for the support my parents gave me - no one can do everything alone, and I try to make them know I appreciate it)

I don't have any friends who are very wealthy compared to me so I have no idea how I would react to that, but that is my explanation of why I don't like to "mooch" anything. I don't even like people treating me to a cheap lunch.


----------



## tony20009

EsbenOpen said:


> For me it's not that I wasn't taught to judge people, it's that I was raised to work for everything I have. I work very hard and I like the fact that everything I have was earned through hard work (though I would never be where I am if not for the support my parents gave me - no one can do everything alone, and I try to make them know I appreciate it)
> 
> I don't have any friends who are very wealthy compared to me so I have no idea how I would react to that, but that is my explanation of why I don't like to "mooch" anything. I don't even like people treating me to a cheap lunch.


One must be poor to know the luxury of giving.
― George Eliot

I was raised to appreciate the blessings that come my way, regardless of the form they take, and regardless of whether I was born with them or obtain them though my own honorable endeavors. Part of that is understanding that blessings, be they simple ones like wealth and it's comforts or more cherished ones like love and sincere friendship, blessings are like compliments: one must always give and receive them graciously, generously and with restraint.

It took a while to figure out what the right balance of those seemingly opposed aims. The short is this: don't give more than others know they are due; don't accept from others more than what one knows oneself to be due. Yet just as it feels good to be the conveyor of blessings, allow others to share in the joy of doing so. Giving and receiving isn't about things it's about emotions. Done right, both parties feel good, regardless of the economic measure of what's given and what's received.

All the best.

You give but little when you give of your possessions. 
It is when you give of yourself that you truly give.
― Kahlil Gibran, _The Prophet _


----------



## Splinter Faction

"I'd rather not say."

The only thing I've seen in this thread that might divert me from that would be the one just above: More than a hamburger and less than a house. I like that a lot.

Lies, even white ones, require too much psychic energy, not to mention a better memory than I have. Also, perhaps more to the point, if I lie, I have allowed another person's rudeness to create a burden for me. That's just not right.


----------



## hantms

RBleigh81 said:


> really your friends ask how much your material possessions cost? I don't think I've ever asked my friends such things or vice versa


Right, but I've checked the brand/model and then looked it up online.


----------



## J.D.B.

"Thank you, it was a gift".


----------



## EsbenOpen

tony20009 said:


> One must be poor to know the luxury of giving.
> ― George Eliot
> 
> I was raised to appreciate the blessings that come my way, regardless of the form they take, and regardless of whether I was born with them or obtain them though my own honorable endeavors. Part of that is understanding that blessings, be they simple ones like wealth and it's comforts or more cherished ones like love and sincere friendship, blessings are like compliments: one must always give and receive them graciously, generously and with restraint.
> 
> It took a while to figure out what the right balance of those seemingly opposed aims. The short is this: don't give more than others know they are due; don't accept from others more than what one knows oneself to be due. Yet just as it feels good to be the conveyor of blessings, allow others to share in the joy of doing so. Giving and receiving isn't about things it's about emotions. Done right, both parties feel good, regardless of the economic measure of what's given and what's received.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> You give but little when you give of your possessions.
> It is when you give of yourself that you truly give.
> ― Kahlil Gibran, _The Prophet _


This is great advice. As you say it's emotional so it would be hard to always follow, but very good advice nonetheless.


----------



## Blacktocomm

tony20009 said:


> Yeah, well, once your degree starts paying off, you may find yourself having to use the second aphorism. <winks>
> 
> All the best as you complete your studies and beyond.
> 
> P.S.
> What's a "non-target school?"


Sorry for the delayed response! I know it will pay off someday, but not right now. I have already spent my signing bonus in my head on watches. We will see if I get the bonus I am hoping for.

Anyway, a non-target school is a school that most of the large consulting and banking firms do not recruit from. Places like Deloitte and McKinsey have a list of MBA programs that they recruit from, these are target schools. The rest of us mid-tier MBA are non-target programs and we have to fight pretty hard to get recognition from the big firms.


----------



## chadwright

I say "In U.S. dollars or Swiss francs?" Then I smile and walk away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009

Blacktocomm said:


> Sorry for the delayed response! I know it will pay off someday, but not right now. I have already spent my signing bonus in my head on watches. We will see if I get the bonus I am hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, a non-target school is a school that most of the* large consulting and banking firms* do not recruit from. Places like Deloitte and McKinsey have a list of MBA programs that they recruit from, these are target schools. The rest of us mid-tier MBA are non-target programs and we have to fight pretty hard to get recognition from the big firms.


Ah. With the context you provided, I know what you mean now. TY

All the best.


----------



## maikeru

It depends on who is that "someone". I would only tell the answer to my fellow WIS friends, close friends, my sisters and my mom if they asked. Otherwise, just give them a smile and distract their attention with a random conversation topic.


----------



## City74

Well I am new to the watch collecting world and haven't gotten to the point of buying more expensive (more then $500) watches yet so haven't ran across this, but I do get asked about my car. I usually just say "more then I wanted to" which is always true lol


----------



## BigSeikoFan

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


This is why nothing good ever comes from sharing details like this. Best to duck the question and change the subject asap...


----------



## BigSeikoFan

tony20009 said:


> I say, "Thank you. It cost more than it should have."
> 
> If I'm in the PRC, I'll tell them the list price. Asking how much something cost *seems not to have the same cultural overtones there that it has in the West.
> *
> All the best.


Exactly right. Very different cultural values. They _want_ to hear a high number...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


Sadly I have heard of this happening to many people. My wife and I do very well and we both come from middle class backgrounds. We live a simple life and keep numbers to ourselves. Initially when I started doing well and showing it two things happened, either close old friends stopped calling or only asked for money. Since then I stay under the radar.


----------



## Chronopolis

malioil said:


> I am lucky/blessed enough to have the means so why not? I never understood why some people get uncomfortable with that. I have had lots of ''friends'' either try to mooch (lets go to so-and-so $500 per meal restaurant tomorrow (expecting me to pay) !), while many others who show great uncomfort at never being able to pay me back. This isn't meant to sound blase, but it is all relative- if they don't expect me to pay back the $40 they spent on lunch, why should they pay back the $400 ticket I got them for a show? It is all relative. I suppose I was raised to never really judge/look at people in regards to their wealth and others may have not!?


I would be delighted, nay, honored, to be considered your friend, and be taken to $40 lunches - your treat of course.. ;-)

Oh, and I never go to anything that costs $400 a ticket, so you're safe there. :-!


----------



## Chronopolis

Alright Tony, I will extend this very rare, limited time offer to you also:

Consider me a friend, take me to lunches, then we can discuss "litchricher" to your heart's content, and I won't ever ask how much your things cost. (Thank goodness I have no such curiosity.)

I may bother you about certain editions of Jonathan Swift though. 
Might even demand that you gift them to me. :-!
Hell, I might even smoke a doobie witcha.

Hao bu hao?

Um, no, you can't "borrow" my shorts. :-d



tony20009 said:


> I don't know if I get this. Perhaps I have too much money, though your statement is the first thing that's ever given me reason to think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, what that's important or good about sincere friendship costs any money at all? What I want, at least, from my friends doesn't cost one red cent. Perhaps that's why I have fewer than six friends. I don't know...but I'm thrilled and thankful for the ones I have.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are people in my life with whom I'm closely acquainted and we interact frequently (many business associates fall into this group), but whom I don't consider to be friends, although some of them may become my friends and I theirs. It wouldn't surprise me that some of those acquaintances may refer to me as a friend, but I know I don't think of them the same way.
> 
> If anyone whom I know reasonably well were likely to ask what my "stuff" cost, it'd be those acquaintance-level folks. That's also not surprising to me because, unlike my friends, the folks who are acquaintances are the people who may see "life" in terms of, or themselves as, competing with others.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Friendship, like love, must be mutual.
> -- tony20009


----------



## DonQuixote

I just say $200 regardless, because if they're asking, usually they are not a WIS. Because that's just a taboo thing to say to a stranger WIS.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

tony20009 said:


> ROTFL
> 
> For better or worse, there's nothing wrong with the truth. Sometimes the truth hurts, but that *has to do with the receiver of the truth and whatever degree of denial they have on the topic at hand; not the truth itself.*


This is very true but it might be a touch too nuanced to fly with most people...


----------



## BigSeikoFan

One answer I have yet to hear on this thread is something Dear Abby (US newspaper advice columnist) frequently suggested as the perfect reply to rude questions, "Why do you ask?"

I don't remember her reply to dolts who continue to press the issue after hearing that, but I'm sure it was a doozy!


----------



## Drumguy

I just say "I don't know how much it cost I took it off a Deadman"


----------



## tony20009

BigSeikoFan said:


> This is very true but it might be a touch too nuanced to fly with most people...


Perhaps. Let's both hope "most" is more accurately stated as "a few," or at the worst, "some." LOL

All the best.


----------



## drhr

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Sadly I have heard of this happening to many people. My wife and I do very well and we both come from middle class backgrounds. We live a simple life and keep numbers to ourselves. Initially when I started doing well and showing it two things happened, *either close old friends stopped calling or only asked for money.* Since then I stay under the radar.


Wow! How did they qualify as "close friends" from "both sides" before? :think:


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

drhr said:


> Wow! How did they qualify as "close friends" from "both sides" before? :think:


My close friends, I did not reference my wife's friends, did I?


----------



## drhr

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> My close friends, I did not reference my wife's friends, did I?


ok, same question again . . .


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

drhr said:


> ok, same question again . . .


Please define both sides


----------



## drhr

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Please define both sides


how did they come to accept you as a close friend before and how did you come to accept them as a close friend before? define close friend, maybe we have different parameters, check that I know we have diff parameters . . .


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Ahhh ok, generally childhood friends, mostly the ones asking for money. And highschool, I went to boarding school so we tended to get real close, and college friends who distanced themselves when they saw I was doing better then them.

It follows a line I heard somewhere, your friends are always thrilled to see you do well, but never like to see you do better then them.


----------



## drhr

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Ahhh ok, generally childhood friends, mostly the ones asking for money. And highschool, I went to boarding school so we tended to get real close, and college friends who distanced themselves when they saw I was doing better then them.
> 
> It follows a line I heard somewhere, your friends are always thrilled to see you do well, but never like to see you do better then them.


I see. Maybe they weren't really friends. Glad to assume you wouldn't be the same way . . .


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

drhr said:


> I see. Maybe they weren't really friends. Glad to assume you wouldn't be the same way . . .


As they say looming back our vision is 20/20 and thank you


----------



## elsapo2015

Brankrupt said:


> I don't tell people what my watch cost unless I know them to be a watch enthusiast, even then I sometimes decline to answer.
> 
> I have the pleasure of sometimes working with some Doctors that are at the top of their respective specialty, some of these type A personalities will not take it well if they knew that a young kid (in their eyes) was doing better financially than they are. Whilst they are not all like this, I would rather not test my theory. This is why my Bentley is parked at home and I take the C63.


They might not take it that way. Wearing an expensive watch and driving a Bentley does not indicate financial success.

only your net worth can speak for financial success. Everything else can be faked.


----------



## ThomG

I've had a couple instances at work where someone would would ask the price of a watch I was wearing, with what I perceived as a derisive tone. The most recent time this happened, I was wearing a Rolex. I provided a non-specific answer to the question. My solution to this issue is a simple one. I make certain I wear properly tailored long sleeve shirts that completely cover my watches. My interest in collecting fine watches is solely for my own enjoyment, and I have no interest in displaying them to anyone other than another collector.


----------



## satnik

Simple and elegant-Less than it's worth or gift


----------



## WatchFrog

What's that old saw :- 'If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it!'


----------



## dwong

I'd say, it cost me enough money.


----------



## dwong

ThomG said:


> I've had a couple instances at work where someone would would ask the price of a watch I was wearing, with what I perceived as a derisive tone. The most recent time this happened, I was wearing a Rolex. I provided a non-specific answer to the question. My solution to this issue is a simple one. I make certain I wear properly tailored long sleeve shirts that completely cover my watches. My interest in collecting fine watches is solely for my own enjoyment, and I have no interest in displaying them to anyone other than another collector.


So how did you reply then?


----------



## dwong

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


I think your wife needs new friends...such is life, they have different values and are at different places in life. There will be a sense of resentment especially since your wife and her friends grew up as kids. To be honest, I don't really like my childhood friends now...people just grow apart.


----------



## Watch Box

CUSO said:


> Not sure I agree, I bought my wife a Patek about 5-6 years ago, her 2 best friends asked her how much, when she told them the truth, there was a very clear distancing in the friendship. Then we bought a GMC Youkon soon after, and when they asked what our payments were, we said we paid cash, the friendship all but disappeared... now they were friends since 15 years old... I assume they think our finances are too different that they cant be friends, but my wife was devastated.... she is so understated and would never brag about anything to them... I don't get it


Friends and money, water and oil.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwong

Chronopolis said:


> It's not because people are jealous or something.
> 99.9% of the time, people/friends distance themselves from friends who are TOO out of their league financially.
> Mainly BECAUSE they are friends, but they also have their pride and dignity - they do not wish to BE, or even appear in ANY way that they are taking advantage of your generosity. "Mooching."
> 
> People with a lot $$$ don't often understand this, the burden of not having enough $ to requite the friendship.
> 
> Rich people do not understand that it is painful to not be able to host a party the same way, or to return a gift of approximate worth every now and then.
> 
> That said, I add: the better part of generosity is in the receiving, not in the giving, because pride gets in the way of receiving.
> Sad actually, this human condition.


I have learned to only give gifts which I know the recipient and afford to give back and therefore allow for reciprocity to take place in the relationship. It is also true that rich people do not understand this but sometimes, people need to learn how to receive a gift and be genuinely thankful for it.


----------



## Tick Talk

elsapo2015 said:


> They might not take it that way. Wearing an expensive watch and driving a Bentley does not indicate financial success.
> 
> only your net worth can speak for financial success. Everything else can be faked.


Glad you distinguished between financial success and success in life, although the latter is probably harder to demonstrate in a superficial manner. I share the irony of those who also found most people only noticed the Rolex and not the more interesting watches worn. I like to steer the conversation away from cost but for those more persistent I like to relate it to the price of a car. Once giving a Ted Talk-like presentation on collecting watches to a mostly university crowd (in a bar too), the most questions were around investment value, to which I had to confess that vintage makes far more sense than contemporary watches for ROI.


----------



## dmullins8

I usually tell them, then there is an awkward silence after.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## littleprince

"more than yours"


----------



## Nemesis07r

When someone asks me that question I usually smirk and say "Too much".

Only my wife knows my collection and it's value, my parents and siblings only know of the 2 least expensive pieces.


----------



## Watch Box

We should make a list of funny responses to this actually... Anyone care to start? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Townsend

Fifteen pages in and no _Glengarry_ quote yet?


----------



## Tick Talk

Watch Box said:


> We should make a list of funny responses to this actually... Anyone care to start?





Blake Townsend said:


> Fifteen pages in and no _Glengarry_ quote yet?


Same response to both; "that's so 90's..."


----------



## Chris Stark

Personally I would say this with an English accent and a straight face: "I'm sorry but I don't believe my mother knows your mother."


----------



## horolicious

Watch Box said:


> We should make a list of funny responses to this actually... Anyone care to start?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GDP of Fiji

send from AZ


----------



## onywatch

In most cases, I ignore it...


----------



## Rogi

At Christmas time I do my own jingle if they ask me "how much did it cost" , optional is pointing at your watch and mentioning how expensive their cell phone is  (if you know your co-workers well ) 

At the first month of savings I had to sacrifice for thee, 
1 really nice pair of cufflinks.

At the second month of savings, I had to sacrifice for thee,
2 coffees 

At the third month of savings, I had to sacrifice for thee, 
3 really nice vacations in a warm country  

At the fourth month of savings I had to sacrifice for thee, 
4 beater watches 

etc.

I forgot to add, you can also add a "true love" corus part, with 
"My true love gave to me, +/- 0.1 seconds accuracy"


----------



## doggbiter

The correct answer is: "More than my wife thinks."


----------



## alobri3

It's not a "nice" watch, it's an AWESOME watch, and it only cost me single swipe of a credit card.


----------



## RotorRonin

I tell 'em the truth. But then again, my watches are all ultra-affordable, so for me it's more like "Hey nice watch, how much was that?" and I'm like, "This was only $60 on Amazon" and they're all like "Wow, what a great deal!" and I'm like "Yeah man."


----------



## Dancing Fire

More than a Rolex...;-)


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I actually get peppered with this question quite a bit. Honestly, it is always awkward. I have an obsession with all things mechanical. It started with vintage cars, evolved into motorcycles both vintage and new, and eventually came something mechanical that was slightly more portable....watches. I'm in the military. Everyone I work with knows what I make. We all know what each other make. But with that being said, there is a great discrepancy in how we manage our money and what we choose to spend it on. I am by no means wealthy, at least not by my definition. But, my wife and I manage our money so that we have money to spend on things we enjoy. Some people don't get this concept. 

I certainly have a collection that is not inline with my income bracket. It came from a lot of saving and a lot of planning. I'm not ashamed of it, and I wear my watches for me. But inevitably, somebody will notice them. My Oyster Perpetual and my Transocean get the most attention. These are watches that most non-enthusiasts will recognize. Normally, the first comment is "Nice Folex," assuming it is fake. Apparently, I get a look of disgust on my face whenever someone talks fake watches. Probably because counterfeits really piss me off. Nevertheless, the next comment is either "Where did you get it?" or "It is fake, right?" If they ask where I got it, I just tell them about my favorite AD. If they question the fakeness, I tell them it is real, and try to leave it at that. But the third question is always "How much did it cost?"

I normally try to deflect the question. "Not as much as you might think. I like to buy my pieces pre-owned" Maybe a "I try my best to forget that number." Normally those provide enough pause for me to redirect the conversation. 

However, a lot of this has changed what I wear, and for the better. I purchased the Rolex and my Breitling very early in my collecting days. Now, I'm rather bored with them. I would not buy either of them again. However, the fact that they draw so much attention has made me wear them even less. So these days I find myself more attracted to watches that are off the beaten path, and not recognizable by the masses. 

For instance, I bought a Vulcain Cricket GMT this year. Even most WIS have never really seen or fondled a modern Cricket. It normally goes unnoticed when I wear it, unless I happen to walk into a higher end watch store, in which case it draws a crowd. Last May, I was at JFK getting ready to fly to Moscow when guy waiting at the gate walks over and says "Excuse me, sir, this is an awkward question, but is that a Cricket?" What followed was probably the most pleasant exchange on watches that I've ever had. The guy was wearing a very nice JLC Master Calendar, which happens to be one of my grails, and we spent a solid hour talking watches. It made me forget most of my bad encounters, at least for a bit.


----------



## Deckard81

God bless the UK. People here are too polite to ask such personal questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Being a typical UK gentleman I would think it crass and vulgar to ask the price of any item worn by a stranger.

My stock reply is "£50 on Benidorm market mate!!"


----------



## HiggsBoson

I simply say, 'a lot cheaper than the wife's boob job'.
To this, they usually reply, 'your wife has had a boob job?'
Mission accomplished.....were off the cost of my watch! ;-)


----------



## Deckard81

spikeyadrian said:


> I simply say, 'a lot cheaper than the wife's boob job'.
> To this, they usually reply, 'your wife has had a boob job?'
> Mission accomplished.....were off the cost of my watch! ;-)


And this will be my answer too if I ever get the question.
Very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightguy

I say "Make me an offer".
If they do then I say; "Well we know its worth at least that much".


----------



## patsbosoxfan

At that price I would say anything. Just say I got a good deal. Give them a brand/model and let them do their own research

They weren't really friends if that came between them


----------



## thehoracle

I tell the truth to friends, not co-workers, except for a few that are in the know. If people scoff I maintain with them that it's a hobby, and there are a lot worse ways that I know of people spending their money. In the end it's whatever makes you comfortable, and sometimes that can be deflecting.


----------



## PremierCurrency

Give them the make and model # and if they really want to know they can do their own research...


----------



## VinylReich

I tell friends (rarely family) and they always say that they don't understand. But, then again, I don't understand some of their hobbies. So, in the end, we all laugh at ourselves about our spending habits... assuming the habits aren't fiscally irresponsible.


----------



## RazorD

I've said "I try to forget" in a joking tone and hope that ends it.


----------



## tony20009

I guess some topics have timeless interest. LOL

All the best.


----------



## stubborndonkey

$5, it looks pretty good huh


----------



## ttmaxti

Blake Townsend said:


> Fifteen pages in and no _Glengarry_ quote yet?
> 
> View attachment 6339626


"You see this watch? This watch costs more than your car!" And now I have a new Avatar, haha.


----------



## ThomG

dwong said:


> So how did you reply then?


I simply said "the price is the least interesting thing about the watch, would you like me to tell you about the watch?" They just said "that's okay" and walked off.


----------



## Stelyos

Peter Ludlow: "Careful. This suit cost more than your education."

switch suit for watch.... LOL!!


----------



## Exclusivewatches

I just say money


----------



## RedHerringHack

I have never met anyone who would ask that question. The situation would dictate the answer.

I wouldn't be nice. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## mharris660

I don't know any watch people so they never ask and the people I do know only know the Rolex name. I don't wear the Rolex often so it never comes up. When I wear the Omega Seamaster they don't even know what it is. They know what my Timex is though


----------



## Usagi

This completely depends on the venue or those who wish to know. To be universally candid could be perceived as off-putting with the wrong crowd.


----------



## brookview

When I was a child, perhaps 10 years old or so, my father and I were invited to fly on a private plane with his best friend from childhood who owned and piloted the twin engine plane. When we landed after an amazing experience, I asked the man innocently enough, how much his plane cost to which he replied, "None of your f-ing business kid". It was very embarrassing and has stuck with me a lifetime. I never ask that question about anything to anyone.


----------



## JWNY

If it's a genuine watch enthusiast, I tell the truth because they may be doing some comparison. 

To my family or friends who don't really know about watches I just say "a thousand dollars". They usually don't follow up. 

If people knew the truth and we're look for a meaningful analogy. There isn't one...rarely is there a need to justify


----------



## siglo vi

I just reply "enough" to these questions. I've had strangers come up to me and ask me how much I paid for my condo, before even saying hello or introducing themselves. Some people are truly savage and do not deserve a response.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

brookview said:


> When I was a child, perhaps 10 years old or so, my father and I were invited to fly on a private plane with his best friend from childhood who owned and piloted the twin engine plane. When we landed after an amazing experience, I asked the man innocently enough, how much his plane cost to which he replied, "None of your f-ing business kid". It was very embarrassing and has stuck with me a lifetime. I never ask that question about anything to anyone.


I think if I was your Dad I might have reassessed that friendship and possibly decorated his face with an imprint of my fist


----------



## arogle1stus

A watch buddy would know how much I paid for it.
A non watch buddy? Refer em to watchrecon to figure out for themselves.
First time I met a watch buddy of mine, wearing a Yachtmaster, I kept my
gob shut. I knew. Bad form to be inquiring a pricepoint when you already
know it.

Micro brands are really scarce here in Malfunction Junction, Tx.

X traindriver Art


----------



## RobbyCC

Different cultures have their own norms. I find it very common for Asian cultures to say: Nice watch. How much? And then guess the price. Could also be clothing or a car. Western cultures tend to be more circumspect. My answer is generally the same: "it's really not important what it costs, but how much you *think* it costs. So I always ask, "take a good luck and tell me what you think this costs, and how much you'd pay for it." It's a fun game, because it tells you a number of things about public perception and spending ability, turns the tables to make it a game, flatters the subject by asking their opinion about something that obviously caught their eye, and the answers are often very interesting.


----------



## YennoX

RobbyCC said:


> It's a fun game, because it tells you a number of things about public perception and spending ability, turns the tables to make it a game, flatters the subject by asking their opinion about something that obviously caught their eye, and the answers are often very interesting.


 To add to that, in particular, it tells you about the other person's a) perception of you b) personal values. I clearly remember one time where I was wearing a pair of designer sunnies (which actually received a lot of compliments for some reason). When one of my friends found out it was brand name, the first question they asked was 'Is it real?', without even asking for the price. I felt extremely offended at the time, because I thought that was essentially the image they had of me. But then I found out that it was a harmless question: turns out that person was comfortable using and wearing fake goods of various types. So now when I see the person with _anything_ branded, the first question I ask (in my head) is whether they're real. Funnily enough, years later, when the same person discovered what watch I was wearing (despite asking for the price) they didn't question the authenticity of it. I guess to them I had already established some sort of image some way or the other through my designer sunnies (despite the sunnies being only a fraction of the price of my watch).


----------



## RobbyCC

YennoX said:


> To add to that, in particular, it tells you about the other person's a) perception of you b) personal values I clearly remember one time where I was wearing a pair of designer sunnies (which actually received a lot of compliments for some reason). When one of my friends found out it was brand name, the first question they asked was 'Is it real?', without even asking for the price.


I agree that question says much more about the person asking than it does about you. We live in an age of Branding, wherein people want to be associated with a known symbol of quality as opposed to understanding what quality actually is. Hundreds of years ago one might look to purchase a sword, or some furniture, and shop local craftsmen who made the product. Years of purchasing and use would train the buyer in what to look for, what attributes would make a sword strong or a cabinet last and not warp. "Harry the Maker" didn't need a brand, or to advertise, it was largely word of mouth. Today we've lost that system, and science has advanced materials technology such that we cannot without testing know what SS a watch case is made from for example. At some point we moved into an era of Branding, wherein we place complete trust in a system that teaches that a Brand name means we don't have to evaluate a product's worthiness for ourselves, and establishes a hierarchy like Brands X, Y, and Z are the best while P, D, and Q are middling to so-so. The problem arises now because the ability to duplicate the look and feel of a top Brand renders this system of Branding untrustworthy and thus meaningless. The question "Is it real?" _should never ever come up. _But it does, because we've also moved into an era of style over substance, where the look of a quality item is more important than the actual quality. Add into this mess that luxury manufacturers have used the Branding belief system to sell junk at outrageous prices (what are Jordache jeans worth now?), and it's no wonder that knockoff designs are rampant and whether is something is real is a common question. What does real mean anymore?


----------



## Speeds5

If it's a close friend or family i have no problem disclosing. If it's someone i don't know, I usually say "I don't know, I got it as a gift" that usually puts an end to that conversation without much drama or being brash.


----------



## GrouchoM

I give them an advanced Calculus problem requiring Green's theorem and tell them that the watch's price is equivalent to the equation's solution.


----------



## ThomG

That man was an absolute swine to respond like that to a 10 year old boy. Obviously not the the type of person you should have been exposed to by your father.


----------



## YennoX

Speeds5 said:


> If it's a close friend or family i have no problem disclosing. If it's someone i don't know, I usually say "I don't know, I got it as a gift" that usually puts an end to that conversation without much drama or being brash.


 I was once asked explicitly 'Did you buy it (the watch) yourself or was it a gift?'. Telling them I bought it would always get the 'high roller' or 'wow, why would you spend that much on a watch'. Telling them it was a gift would be denying all the hard work and pride that went into the watch purchase, and also make people think you're spoilt for being given an expensive watch.


----------



## Townshend

I'll answer with how much I paid then ask if they're interested in buying.


----------



## Perazzi-man

My daughter and her husband , both professionals , live in a townhouse in a gentrified area of a huge city. They play a game between the two of them called millionaire or hobo, since their neighbors might be one or the other. They invented the game to make sure they never treated anyone differently due to their outward appearance. You never know. All my watches are NOT flashy and though they might cost more than your car , I do not use them to display anything but the pleasure that they give me.

Very few people are WIS's and when I run across one , we have fun discussing the merits of this or that. To everyone else , you'll never know.


----------



## Vindic8

I haven't been asked that exact question but I hope if I am that I answer it like I did when my doctor asked if I own any firearms. I leaned in and asked if his wife shaves her funny business. He looked at me with this mortified look and I said, "oh I'm sorry i thought this was part where we ask each other inappropriate questions that are none of each others business". The visit then proceeded without any more nosy questions.


----------



## James Haury

I am an affordable guy, so no one ever says that.Well, that's not entirely true no stranger ever asks me that.If it is a friend I just tell him.The most I have spent for one watch is about 200 bucks but I do not have many of those.Most of mine are less than 50 bucks.


----------



## mdotpoker

CUSO said:


> I just don't feel comfy telling anyone that I spent over 10k+ on a watch, including my own family..... Is there a way to diffuse this? This happens often at poker tables, and yesterday my neighbor and I were chatting and she said she spent $2k on a watch and her husband freaked out, then she asked me how much mine was.... I deflected, distracted and left....


At the poker table I always tell. It works in favor of my table of image. Away from the poker table I have two responses :
Stranger- I can't remember but I'm sure the sales person's commission was good. 
Someone I know: I just tell them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*What do you say when someone asks "Nice watch, how much did it cost"?*



Vindic8 said:


> I haven't been asked that exact question but I hope if I am that I answer it like I did when my doctor asked if I own any firearms. I leaned in and asked if his wife shaves her funny business. He looked at me with this mortified look and I said, "oh I'm sorry i thought this was part where we ask each other inappropriate questions that are none of each others business". The visit then proceeded without any more nosy questions.


I wouldn't get away with that.
He'd probably tell me. 
(I play poker with my GP.)
Would I then be obligated to answer him?

I'm generally uncomfortable with discussions about money in a social situation. (Mine or anybody else's).

I just don't see any benefit for anyone to do so.

It does depend on the situation, and the person asking sometimes though.

I can't abide people who like to loudly proclaim what they earn and what they pay for their "things" in public.

Even worse, are those who then feel that because they have announced theirs, that others are now obligated to share.

This happened to me once in a restaurant when one of the group (Who I knew pretty well) announced to all, (Some of who I didn't know at all) how much he paid for his car, and then asked me how much mine cost. When I declined to answer he threw out "But I told you".

My meek response of "But I didn't ask" didn't go down well with him and others who had already volunteered an amount.

As a result, I was embarrassed, left the party soon after, and we haven't spoken since.

In a one-on-one situation, with someone who I know and is interested in the item, not just the $ value of the item, I would probably be willing to share.

Others I would deflect, or politely decline.

Maybe it's just me and I'm overly sensitive?


----------



## Potacho

Depends. If I'm talking vintage watches with someone in the know, I might answer them since the price of vintage is always in flux. 

If it's a new piece, or someone who is not interested/knowledgeable about watches, I usually just jokingly say "more than $10" and deflect the question.


----------



## theEntreriCode

In India this isn't really a taboo question. There is a very large discrepancy between the haves and have-nots over here. Usually when I am asked this question, I gauge the level of interest of the other person. If he/she is clearly educated, middle class or affluent, I have no compulsions discussing the real prices. People will typically ask such questions to gauge if they can figure out a way to afford something they like. Then there are the obscenely rich over here. I normally never need to ask them, I either know, or I do not care, or, as is typically the case, they will bring it up somehow. In many cases innocently and in many more as a way of bragging. Either ways, who really cares? 

A recent acquaintance of mine was very open about his Submariner purchase and the amount of discount he got on it, probably because he knew I liked watches and subconsciously or consciously was able to gauge I could find a way to afford one if I wanted. Until he told me, I had no idea that you could buy a Rolex on discount in India. He has since offered to put me in touch with his friends AD for other watches who gives upto 30% discount. For this level of discount, I'd have to typically go to Singapore. I have no issues asking after how much people spent on their cars or approximate prices for housing in areas I'm looking to buy a house. I won't do this if it is clearly a car I'm not going to be able to afford or a housing type or area where I wouldn't be able to buy a house. I like to do research so I know the typical list prices, and for the ones I do not, I rarely get surprised. I want to be able to find the real market price. We are a "good deal" oriented people, we like to get a good product at a good value and like our friends and neighbours and acquaintances to do so as well. 

With a large percentage of the country below the poverty line (25% I think) or the majority of the general public just fighting to be able to afford a house or make ends meet, or the truly financially unfortunate, I get very uncomfortable; how can I disclose the price of my Omega to someone who makes USD 100-200 a month, or 500? It simply isn't cricket. I try to change the topic, but our culture is very warm and open so I'm not always successful. 

Would I ask someone this question in the west? I might ask an American if I felt he wouldn't be offended by it. Its not something I'd even consider doing with a European until and unless they were a close friend.


----------



## Dapuma

"Never ask a question you don't want to know the answer to"

If someone asks I tell them, if they feel bad about the answer they should not have opened their mouth

I think in the US, part of the issue is that people are taught not to talk about money. I think that is foolish. Working in the financial field for over a decade dealing with consumers, I have found that most of the country cannot balance their checkbook or run their household budget. If you cannot talk openly about something so important, how can you improve it? There should be more conversations on the importance of credit and finance.


----------



## hebhsteve

I tell them it's fake.


----------



## Dan GSR

Great thread.
I have definitely avoided the question. And when pressed I gave a number that was half of actual value and still was judged


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Holy thread revival.

Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Kingtiger81

If it's not a friend, I usually just say "quite a lot" and leave it at that. People usually get the hint. For friends, I tell them them the price I paid. It hasn't been a problem with friends distancing themselves since I've always lived in cities where people don't buy cars and would rather spend that money on a nice timepiece.


----------



## lostinperiphery

I usually laugh it off and say something vague about it taking a while to save up for or something.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner117

I just say thanks, lol.


----------



## Rolexplorer

I have never had anyone ask about my watch(es), BUT I have had various folk ask inappropriate questions about other things.

A rather irritating neighbor who has no qualms about getting personal with others in our neighborhood about anything asked how much do I get from Social Security.
Others have asked how much did my house and car cost.
Another asked how much was my yearly salary when I was working for a large defense contractor.
A "former" mere acquaintance asked what my pension was.

I met those questions with a "glaring drop-dead stare through the back of the head" response, and none of those folk asked me a second time. The stare seems to have made them uncomfortable (its intent.)

On one occasion though, a very nosy (and inept, he was a foreigner and had poor English) refrigerator repairman asked me twice what was in the two huge safes in my dining room. Between his ineptness (pounding inexplicably and unsuccessfully like hell to try to release the ice-maker panel in the fridge) and his repetitive question, I totally lost it.

I responded that what was in the safes was the formula for getting him fired for sticking his %^#[email protected]*&! nose where it did not belong. Then I told him (almost shouting) to pack up his sh__ and get the "F" out of my house. He very quickly and quietly packed and left; he could not get out of there fast enough. He obviously knew he had made a VERY bad mistake.

That was immediately followed up with a nasty phone call to the company to find his manager with whom I had a very serious talk. The manager was informed that if any burglars ever presented themselves, I would be pointing detectives right to their company as that repairman from their company would give me cause to suspect something to do with the crime. THAT really unnerved the manager, who became more than extremely apologetic. He said nothing like this had ever happened in all the years he had employees and was disturbed to learn of what had just happened.

Don't know if the guy was fired, but I like to assume that at least his experience with me would cause him to keep his big fat nosy mouth shut in the future.

The best way to deal with these brainless nosy no-boundaries idiots is to not respond if possible. The "dead stare" also seems to help in making them re-assess what they just said.


----------



## Tohono Rat

Rolexplorer said:


> I have never had anyone ask about my watch(es), BUT I have had various folk ask inappropriate questions about other things.
> 
> A rather irritating neighbor who has no qualms about getting personal with others in our neighborhood about anything asked how much do I get from Social Security.
> Others have asked how much did my house and car cost.
> Another asked how much was my yearly salary when I was working for a large defense contractor.
> A "former" mere acquaintance asked what my pension was.
> 
> I met those questions with a "glaring drop-dead stare through the back of the head" response, and none of those folk asked me a second time. The stare seems to have made them uncomfortable (its intent.)
> 
> On one occasion though, a very nosy (and inept, he was a foreigner and had poor English) refrigerator repairman asked me twice what was in the two huge safes in my dining room. Between his ineptness (pounding inexplicably and unsuccessfully like hell to try to release the ice-maker panel in the fridge) and his repetitive question, I totally lost it.
> 
> I responded that what was in the safes was the formula for getting him fired for sticking his %^#[email protected]*&! nose where it did not belong. Then I told him (almost shouting) to pack up his sh__ and get the "F" out of my house. He very quickly and quietly packed and left; he could not get out of there fast enough. He obviously knew he had made a VERY bad mistake.
> 
> That was immediately followed up with a nasty phone call to the company to find his manager with whom I had a very serious talk. The manager was informed that if any burglars ever presented themselves, I would be pointing detectives right to their company as that repairman from their company would give me cause to suspect something to do with the crime. THAT really unnerved the manager, who became more than extremely apologetic. He said nothing like this had ever happened in all the years he had employees and was disturbed to learn of what had just happened.
> 
> Don't know if the guy was fired, but I like to assume that at least his experience with me would cause him to keep his big fat nosy mouth shut in the future.
> 
> The best way to deal with these brainless nosy no-boundaries idiots is to not respond if possible. The "dead stare" also seems to help in making them re-assess what they just said.


Wow.... a guy with poor English asks you what you consider to be an inappropriate question and you try to ruin his life by getting him fired. Then you come on here to "weird flex but ok." Well played.


----------



## jwillson

As at least one other person has mentioned, the way to respond is actually quite simple. This one is generally an innocent, offhand question so I treat it as such. If the question comes from a stranger or casual acquaintance , I just say it was a gift so I don’t know. It’s a lie, of course, but saves hurt feelings and does no harm. If it’s a family member or close friend asking I just answer. Nothing to hide and no need to get defensive. It’s not like it’s top secret information.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Depends who's asking. I tell the true numbers to people who are into watches. To the rest I just say "a lot".


----------



## Black5

Good thanks.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## GrouchoM

I try to assess their intentions for asking. If they appear to be earnestly interested in obtaining such a timepiece, I'll give 'em the name of the watch and recommend they look it up. If they're being annoying regarding just how much I spent, I might say something like " less than the sex-change operation you've been secretly planning for yourself."


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

I've never been asked. I think my few WIS friends have the knowledge to figure it out online. No one else has even cared what I'm wearing on my wrist. 

I keep my safes away from nosey repairmen.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

...and you just have to page back a single page to get a Rolex Sports model at 30% discount. This site is really nonlinear.


----------



## galvestonokie

Townshend: a suggestion--that you first ask if they were interested in buying. if no, then "what does it matter?"


----------



## euro-rs

They don't sound like friends.


----------



## njkobb

I know this has already been stated but “you wouldn’t want to know” seems to be a perfect deflection. If someone has to ask what your watch costs they probably don’t know watches and aren’t interested in the actual price. If you’re a watch person you already know or can find out in two seconds on your cellphone if you’re genuinely interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCavalry

I don't really care after a while. If they want to judge the way I spend my hard earned money that they don't have, then they're the ones who are suffering. Why should I suffer for their nosiness?


----------



## WatchEater666

I tell people but I also tell them I pay below market and haven't lost money yet on a watch so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## sryan79

I will talk what I paid with two people. One is my wife because we share a bank account and she will find out. The other is my brother who is also interested in watches. I don’t want to get into the whole ‘I cannot believe you paid X’ discussion with people generally.


----------



## Vault

I think nosy people deserve what they get - tell her it's a knock off and it was $ 29.95 !!


----------



## onywatch

İt is definetely not their bussines. There are 2 aspects of watches for me. First it is the only accessor for a guy. Secondly, in most cases, you invest your money to a piece that can be called as the combination of modern art and unfortunately "capitalism".


----------



## johnny action

I tell them the truth: "Normally this is a $22,000 watch, but I paid $140 for it in the Istanbul Grand Bazaar." It's always fun to sit back and and enjoy their reaction. 









Ride A Bike.


----------



## eudaimonean

If I'm not comfortable sharing the number, I often say something like "about half as much as our last vacation to _____." 

It frames the watch purchase as discretionary, yes, but not any more inherently extravagant, logically speaking, as going on a nice trip. And since nearly everyone understands the concept of spending money on a nice trip somewhere, it helps them "get it."


----------



## LowIQ

It's quite amazing what expensive watches are doing with their owners mind......


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I agree with those who replied, if a person asks you that question then he or she is not into watches and probably very cheap or not on your level financially. If someone asks me that, I'm gonna look 'em right in their face and tell 'em exactly how much it costs. What's gonna happen?, life's too short to worry about how someone is gonna feel about the price of your lovely timepiece!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Or I should simply respond, "It cost less than my wife's wedding ring" Am I the only one that doesn't get how women's wedding rings are allowed to be outrageously expensive and it's not even a big deal?


----------



## wristplug

Mr.Sawyer said:


> Or I should simply respond, "It cost less than my wife's wedding ring" Am I the only one that doesn't get how women's wedding rings are allowed to be outrageously expensive and it's not even a big deal?


Haha this. Especially if that ring came from a luxury house (VCA, HW, Tiffanys)..easily start at 10k into 6 figures.


----------



## Voyager57

To the OP, I would have told her 300 dollars.


----------



## yuji

I don't actually think I've come across anyone who has asked me outright how much any of my watches have cost. However, I usually respond with something along the lines of, "a little bit of my savings" or something ambiguous. People who know watches will know how much things cost, and everyone else can think whatever they want to think


----------



## Alysandir

CUSO said:


> I just don't feel comfy telling anyone that I spent over 10k+ on a watch, including my own family..... Is there a way to diffuse this? This happens often at poker tables, and yesterday my neighbor and I were chatting and she said she spent $2k on a watch and her husband freaked out, then she asked me how much mine was.... I deflected, distracted and left....


"Enough that to tell you would be seen as ungentlemanly, so I must demure."

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

"It was a gift, I swear! I didn't even think it was real!" I cried out, as they forced my head into the guillotine and threw my watch into the bonfire.


----------



## Dan T.

Alysandir said:


> "Enough that to tell you would be seen as ungentlemanly, so I must demure."
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


You need to throttle back on the TGV videos, bro... 

When I'm asked this question, I always say "Enough."


----------



## yuji

Alysandir said:


> "Enough that to tell you would be seen as ungentlemanly, so I must demure."
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


As you shift your tophat and adjust your monocle?


----------



## ar7iste

It's pretty funny because it *never* happened to me in the past few years, and then within the last 2 weeks, it happened *twice* !
I honestly just dismissed the question but two different scenarios happened:
- the first person looked up the watch online after I gave him to look at it;
- the second person (he was a cashier at CVS) was pretty insistent, and was asking for a range. He was like "so, like $100? or maybe a couple of hundreds?", and I could just mutter with a visibly embarrassed smile "yeah something like that".
The worst is that in both cases those persons ended up taking pictures of the watch to look up the model later on. They definitely found out.

So, my evasive techniques didn't work, and I guess I should have just lied bluntly at first. My attitude probably just made them more curious and they ended up finding out.


----------



## kenng012

"The soul of my first-born."


----------



## Alysandir

yuji said:


> As you shift your tophat and adjust your monocle?





Dan T. said:


> You need to throttle back on the TGV videos, bro...


Derby hat...and monocles make me look like Colonel Klink from "Hogan's Heroes."

TGV? Never touch the stuff. Single malt whiskeys only.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## apudabam

ar7iste said:


> It's pretty funny because it *never* happened to me in the past few years, and then within the last 2 weeks, it happened *twice* !
> I honestly just dismissed the question but two different scenarios happened:
> - the first person looked up the watch online after I gave him to look at it;
> - the second person (he was a cashier at CVS) was pretty insistent, and was asking for a range. He was like "so, like $100? or maybe a couple of hundreds?", and I could just mutter with a visibly embarrassed smile "yeah something like that".
> The worst is that in both cases those persons ended up taking pictures of the watch to look up the model later on. They definitely found out.
> 
> So, my evasive techniques didn't work, and I guess I should have just lied bluntly at first. My attitude probably just made them more curious and they ended up finding out.


Which watch was that?


----------



## ar7iste

apudabam said:


> Which watch was that?


The first one was the Linde Werdelin Oktopus Carbon Green, at a neighboorhood bbq.
The second one was my recently acquired Chronoswiss Sirius Artist.

Again, it has never happened to me before. I only had a few comments here and there like "nice watch", or "is that a Rolex?" when wearing other things.


----------



## yuji

ar7iste said:


> The first one was the Linde Werdelin Oktopus Carbon Green, at a neighboorhood bbq.
> The second one was my recently acquired Chronoswiss Sirius Artist.
> 
> Again, it has never happened to me before. I only had a few comments here and there like "nice watch", or "is that a Rolex?" when wearing other things.


Well, that's your mistake right there. You wore the watches outside. We all know that watches are just meant sit inside safes and be admired via photos on the internet!


----------



## mumblypeg

I generally answer those types of questions with a simple "pardon me, but would you happen to have any Grey Poupon?"


----------



## Dan T.

mumblypeg said:


> I generally answer those types of questions with a simple "pardon me, but would you happen to have any Grey Poupon?"


Winner. Enjoy your upvote...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpowers6944

mumblypeg said:


> I generally answer those types of questions with a simple "pardon me, but would you happen to have any Grey Poupon?"


 hahahaha nice!


----------



## alessandro132

I almost always say ‘enough’ unless they’re a close friend or family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpowers6944

I actually would tell them $100 and it's a fake. Anyone that knows watches would know what's it's worth and you don't want anyone following you home


----------



## Gbphilli

“Thanks for the compliment! I am glad you like it.”

Works for all sorts of items.


----------



## Black5

...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## issey.miyake

Black5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Lol this is exactly what I've done in the past when people asked me - even my wife hahah!

Has worked for the moment!


----------



## Caracal

*What do you say when someone asks "Nice watch, how much did it cost"?*

"Less than my wife" and grimace, then walk away.


----------



## parnassus

bitter laugh and hides wrist.


----------



## nima.york

It's happened to me a couple times in the past year. Once in a McDonald's, and once at a Gas Station. In both situations I said "Thanks, I got it for $80, it's fake."

They kill people on the streets for sneakers or Canada Goose jackets, can you imagine what they'd do for high-end watch?


----------



## Surly Troll

Almost always say it is a fake


----------



## wintershade

nima.york said:


> It's happened to me a couple times in the past year. Once in a McDonald's, and once at a Gas Station. In both situations I said "Thanks, I got it for $80, it's fake."
> 
> They kill people on the streets for sneakers or Canada Goose jackets, can you imagine what they'd do for high-end watch?


This is a good suggestion. I usually say something quasi sarcastic along the "less than my ex-wife" lines," (despite not having an ex-wife), but I recently had a friend who was stabbed to dealt which has actually made me a bit more reluctant to wear my higher end pieces at night, etc. In this day and age you really can't be too careful. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## R_rated

My greatest fear in life is that my wife will sell my watches for what she think I paid.


----------



## R_rated

Anyone in to cars enough to get this reference?


----------



## R_rated

Anyone in to cars enough to get this reference?
View attachment 14439185


----------



## DeCrow

I tell the truth 

Except to my wife whom I tell 'not much, got it pre-owned'

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon

I'm not sure it's ONLY the high figure that is the problem. Maybe a little of it is that people are judging you based on how much you spent for anything, if it seems inappropriate. I'm a board game hobbyist. If I told you that I paid $300 for a kickstarter for a boardgame, or that some games had a retail price of $1000 or that I ended up paying way more than $1000 on Star Trek Attack Wing minis and cards (over a couple of years), you might think I'm crazy ... and I am. 

Or if you didn't know how much cameras cost these days at the high end, and I told you I once paid $6000 (used) for a camera, again you might think I'm crazy. if you were "in the hobby" you might not think so because you know how much things cost.

I do think though that people don't generally have friends who are so far above them financially that they live in fear of having to ... say... pick up a check at the kind of restaurant their friend might take them to. That's a problem for sure. I had a cousin who owned a restaurant chain. We didn't see her too often and when we did, she didn't really spend much time with us. Maybe after a while she thought people were always uncomfortable around her or maybe always wanting something from her. I think it could work against the relationship from both sides.

Kind of makes me not want to buy really expensive watches. Most so far has been $750 with a deposit on a $1200 one. Even the $1200 is likely to be greeted with incredulity in an age where a $10 quartz watch can outperform it on an accuracy duel. It used to be that my Mom had a reason to buy a Bulova Accutron for my dad because he was an Air Force navigator and he needed the accuracy. But now no-one really needs a watch for it's utility typically -- even dive watches have been mostly supplanted by dive computers. Only James Bond needs a watch that shoots lasers and zip lines!


----------



## phaphaphooey

What a rude question. I haven't had any questions along those lines about a timepiece. Cars on the other hand....


----------



## aedward5

I don’t see it as a rude question per se, but it would depend on the persons intentions. I’m happy being able to explain how I did my research, looked at buying in an AD, on the grey market, or pre-owned, and how I decided on which way to go. Several of my hobbies are a mystery to the lay person and most have no idea what a good watch, a nice print, or a collectible statue are worth. So you get use to appreciating what you enjoy and not worrying about others opinions.


----------



## lisine

"More than you can afford pal...FERRARI!"


----------



## carbon_dragon

I'm guessing that is a super expensive watch, but you get a Ferrari free right?


----------



## R_rated

R_rated said:


> Anyone in to cars enough to get this reference?
> View attachment 14439185


hehe


----------



## R_rated

R_rated said:


> Anyone in to cars enough to get this reference?
> View attachment 14439185





erdini said:


> "More than you can afford pal...FERRARI!"
> 
> View attachment 14502047


hehe


----------



## ven

I think its pretty rude to ask, if someone buys a nice omega or hamilton for example(as its happened) i never ask. If they want to volunteer the cost, thats their choice. I dont own an expensive watch, but would feel uncomfortable saying the cost if i did. I think people are too quick to judge, be it $2000 or $20,000. The latter...... rich guy or crazy , unless your into watches(if asking they probably are not as should know anyway) they will think crazy! . 

So if someone did ask, i would say sorry not sure, it was a gift. If a close friend who i trust, then i would be comfortable telling them the cost and where from.


----------



## Contaygious

People always ask me why I don't just wear a battery watch. I honestly don't have an answer...I just gasp and walk away.


----------



## blueoracle

"It was a gift"

(From me to myself)


----------



## Contaygious

I still haven't seen a good way to difuse this lol. I've said "too much" a lot but people usually follow up with how much is too much...


----------



## Chronocase

CUSO said:


> I just don't feel comfy telling anyone that I spent over 10k+ on a watch, including my own family..... Is there a way to diffuse this? This happens often at poker tables, and yesterday my neighbor and I were chatting and she said she spent $2k on a watch and her husband freaked out, then she asked me how much mine was.... I deflected, distracted and left....


Simple - "A few bob" as we say this side of the pond.


----------



## MarqDePombal

There’s literally only 2 reasons someone would ask you how much your watch costs, (1) they know you’re a watch guy or (2) they’re also a watch person.

Answer to (1) is a million dollars, because anything over $100 to a non-watch person seems excessive anyway, might as well go big...and for (2) the truth.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

I don't think I've ever had a stranger ask me how much my watch cost, even after complimenting me on it (which doesn't happen often). If someone did ask, however, I would probably say, "Well, you can pretty easily lookup the price online, so I guess I don't mind telling you. It cost..."


----------



## gumpy-au

blueoracle said:


> "It was a gift"


Yeah I find this is the best response I usually tack on from the fact that is from in laws as it's actually a custom where I'm from. To work though at the moment I primarily wear a nomos and no one asks about that which is good. In social settings my watch mates already know. And those that don't know don't seem to ask which helps.


----------



## rwbenjey

I thank them, but don't tell (unless it's on the low-end).


----------



## tycdavd

Few hundred bucks


----------



## cratercraver

Perhaps the ol' "I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you" joke would deflect the question, but if not, then maybe follow-up with the previously mentioned "Too much!" If they don't get the clue at that point and cease asking, then they don't deserve a third answer.


----------



## eblackmo

.


----------



## eblackmo

.


----------



## R_rated

More than you can afford Pal. Ferrari.


----------



## R_rated




----------



## jcohen

Watch people know the price. I got into a wonderful conversation with a guy sitting next to my wife and I at a restaurant while waiting at the bar for a table. I was wearing the 2k watch and he was wearing a Royal Oak. I never asked the price because I knew (I suddenly feel like Hyman Roth talking time Michael Corleone). If they are watch enthusiasts, they wouldn’t ask the price. If I owned a watch that was more than $5k , “it was a gift.”


----------



## brandon\

“I dunno. Ask your mom. She bought for me.”


----------



## bassplayrr

Hahah. I love this. Ironically, most fall into the non-watch-person bucket, and as such, they don't tend to notice the watches I'm most self conscious (price-wise) about. I feel much more comfortable wearing my AP or Bvlgari or higher end Omegas where optics are sensitive than I do any of my Rolexes. In my experience, for non-watch folks, Rolex>all else. I've only ever received fellow watch-nerd comments on my AP et al. Since they already know the price, they don't ask. All others have literally never commented on any of my watches except my Rolexes.**

**with the exception of my PloProf for which someone asked me if it was a Fossil and my Grey Side of the Moon, for which a random person just comment that they thought the face was pretty. No price inquiries on either.

That all being said, I get TONS of "how much did that cost" questions about my cars, particularly my McLaren 675LT. Such an odd question. They're usually phrased as "how much did you pay for that?" Regardless, my response is always the same: "Enough".


----------



## Retumbo

As far as I'm concerned, the only reason someone would ask something ridiculous like how much it costs is if they intend to steal it.

You can't say it's a fake, because then they might say ask to see it up close, and you're screwed if you refuse.

Therefore the only acceptable answer is:

"Less than the .45 strapped to my hip"


----------



## Cobia

I say ''nice face, how much did it cost''



No i dont really lol, that would be very rude.


----------



## Perazzi-man

But funny.


----------



## forsakenfury

I say thank you, then I check their wrist and if it's an invicta I walk away 🤣


----------



## forsakenfury

In all seriousness usually I just say thank you and ask if they're into watches and usually from there we start a good conversation.


----------



## SolarPower

To me it is more how you'd answer rather than the actual cost. If you answer it openly, friendly and with emphasis on you just giving buying a nice watch a priority I think it's no problem to tell the true price. Most everyone can afford an "expensive" watch. BTW, what is "expensive" exactly? Is it >5K, >10K, >20K, >50K, etc..? It still is less than a house or a good sports car. Or even a new truck these days, with exception of real collectible watches going for few hundred Ks, it is just a matter of a priority to buy one. 
So what is a problem?


----------



## dfwcowboy

Tell them you bought it in a Beijing back alley shop for $100usd and 2 chickens.


----------



## Lcater95

I always say too much


----------



## LMNT LUXE

That is a good question. I think I would use the .45 though haha


----------



## nathantw666

Good question. I have a nice vehicle. I started a job where many of the people didn't have nice cars. The first thing that was asked was "how much was that?" In fact, a contractor was working on a building and he even asked. I refused to tell them, except the contractor because I wasn't going to see him all the time. I just got a nice watch and the only one I told how much (well, ball park) was my mom. It's an uncomfortable feeling being asked that question.


----------



## mlcor

nathantw666 said:


> Good question. I have a nice vehicle. I started a job where many of the people didn't have nice cars. The first thing that was asked was "how much was that?" In fact, a contractor was working on a building and he even asked. I refused to tell them, except the contractor because I wasn't going to see him all the time. I just got a nice watch and the only one I told how much (well, ball park) was my mom. It's an uncomfortable feeling being asked that question.


Yes, the only time I've gotten this question related to a car as well. "Uncomfortable" is a good description. I just said "Too much" and smiled, then escaped. But I've only ever gotten one comment about a watch I was wearing, and it wasn't how much it cost. The irony is I was wearing a very inexpensive piece. Maybe no one notices because my nicest watches are all under the radar--not a yellow or rose gold in the bunch. White gold (not to mention platinum) are invisible unless you run into another watch person.


----------



## SolarPower

Now as I revisit this thread and think about this question a bit more, the answer obviously depends on who has asked. In a Porsche club e.g., being asked about the cost of the car, or a mod or whatever, there is no problem giving a straight answer.


----------



## ndrs63

I’m afraid it would be censored if I said it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam K

"If sir has to ask, sir cannot afford it." 

If it's good enough for Harrods, it's good enough for me!


----------



## KtWUS

I never really understood the secrecy. I just tell them the MSRP - they could easily look it up themselves too. Of course, it is absolutely vulgar to talk about money so I judge them.


----------



## mpalmer

“More than my wife would like”


----------



## LARufCTR

The only person who has ever asked me about one of my watches was an art salesman in a high-end gallery...I guess he needed to figure out if I could afford some of the "art" on the walls....LOL.....I was like, "Yes, its a really nice one!"


----------



## mlcor

mpalmer said:


> "More than my wife would like"


Well, a better answer than if you took the last two words off. 

...and certainly better than "less than my wife cost."


----------



## Ipse

I usually say "Oh, that? It's a Chinese replica ". That stops the probing every time.


----------



## Erik10893

Just smile thats all


----------



## onyourwrist

For me, I am with most of the replies. It is totally situational.
I would never tell my Mom...proooobably would fib a bit to my Wife, but she knows not to ask.
If I am in watch people company I crow like a rooster, and to a general acquaintance I tell them what they are, not what they cost.
If its a stranger I say its Fake as Furrk. I'll sell it to you for 50.


----------



## JS3

If it’s someone I know and trust, I tell them. Don’t see the big deal with it. 
If it’s someone I don’t know, I tell them it was a present.


----------



## Crosspolytope

I usually say "a bit, but I got a really good deal" and don't usually get a follow up. I also almost always buy preowned though.


----------



## sabot03196

mpalmer said:


> "More than my wife would like"


Reminds me of the saying, "You have a better chance of riding my wife than you do riding my motorcycle."


----------



## SamRHughes

It hasn't happened, but I am prepared. My current plan is to say in a long drawn-out manner how much I paid in Yen.


----------



## Maverixk

I usually tell my immediate family about how much I spend on my watches, but when it comes to extended family I just smile and deflect. 

"I definitely paid more than I should have" 

And leave it as that.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Everything


----------



## flymore

When this happened to me I told them what it costs. 
The woman who was with the guy showed me her diamond that cost 5 times what my watch cost.


----------



## Mscott842

I lie about it.


----------



## Benzsiam

I just said, not too much!


----------



## Dunnej

Here in Minnesota people love talking about what good "deals" they get on everything – so it's usually "Thanks, got a deal on it" 

lol little do they know...


----------



## texwatch

It depends, if it's a watch guy and they are researching a watch or sales platform, the question is appropriate. If it is some random dude, it consider it rude. I might simply say "I don't remember" which they know I do remember, I just don't want to say.


----------



## olske59

Some people, even friends, are just too insecure with financial issues.


----------



## 1Orologio

I have come into this situation more than once. 
"You don't want to know", "I trade watches often, I have no idea", "I don't remember", "I have a watch problem"
are some of the things I say.


----------



## Tony A.H

if they asked how much ?. they most likely don't know what it is. so i just say: it's a knock off. cost 100 Bucks.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Dunnej said:


> Here in Minnesota people love talking about what good "deals" they get on everything - so it's usually "Thanks, got a deal on it"
> 
> lol little do they know...


Well, that takes on a whole new meaning these days.


----------



## harryst

I always quote 3 x MSRP; if somebody expresses disbelief, I mention that I had to fight for the specific serial #. At this point the nosy inquirer sighs and retreats (does not come near me again).


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

"Less than my car"

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Sometimes that's not true, though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## merc009

If its a friend I say “more than you can afford buddy” lol. If its a stranger or at work I say “it was alot” if they insist I say “I dont remember”. Most “normal”people consider a $200 watch to be expensive, if I tell them I spent $3,500 on an omega they’ll lose their minds lol. Besides I hate it when you tell people how much it actually costs and they hit you with the “that looks like it cost no more than $150”.


----------



## blakestarhtown

Extremely loaded question. I got my younger cousin into the hobby around 4 years ago so I always tell him the truth. He thinks I'm crazy to even think about spending 5 figures on a watch. For him, anything over 5K is too much money. So whenever I do buy a new piece and he asks, I tell him exactly how much I paid. Because he tells me the same. We each buy 1 new watch every year. My parents & sister know about my addiction and totally understand.  I do not go out to clubs or restaurants or really buy myself anything besides my basic necessities. So I rarely run into strangers. I have a few friends that are trying to get into the hobby so if they sincerely ask I'll tell them. It is really easy to save money if you don't go out to eat or frequent bars or just spend money on disposable technology. I still have a 3-year-old phone. I have a 5-year-old car. Everything I own is paid for. I stay away from credit card debt. I'm in no way wealthy or "rich." I learned how to save early in my 20s due to losing my job, getting divorced, and losing my house. Life is a cruel mistress. My only true vice would be spending money on obviously overpriced watches. My answer to anyone that I don't know asking me how much did my watch cost would be "not much." Recently a few years ago I stopped wearing my crappy Rolex's. They were getting too much attention. Even though they are horrible watches. I have decided to gift them to my nephew and daughter whenever they graduate high school.


----------



## calgarc

My mom always asks how much I spent on both my watches and cameras, and her response is always the same "YOU SPENT WHAT ON A WATCH" 😂


----------



## dan360

First I says thanks. Then something ambiguous like:

it was a gift
I won it in a contest
It was a Safety Award 
I stole it


----------



## calgarc

dan360 said:


> First I says thanks. Then something ambiguous like:
> 
> it was a gift
> I won it in a contest
> It was a Safety Award
> I stole it


I once told my friend "well if I sold it I could buy a boat"


----------



## RotorRonin

texwatch said:


> It depends, if it's a watch guy and they are researching a watch or sales platform, the question is appropriate. If it is some random dude, it consider it rude.


This.


----------



## Contaygious

It's fun to say 50 or 100 and then people go silent. Try it for real! Even a lowball 20 works.


----------



## cjduke

"If you have to ask me, I guess you think I can't afford it."


----------



## BLeistner

If your impression is good enough, it will usually shut them up.


----------



## ixse

I just say i put in few bucks every yr to upgrade my watch.


----------



## Hedgehogger

Respond with, "You're asking the wrong question. You should be asking, "what could I sell it for?""


----------



## bbrovold

I try not to discuss watch price. I will tell them what it is and they can look it up and draw their own conclusions.


----------



## Ginseng108

mlcor said:


> Well, a better answer than if you took the last two words off.


As a married man, I can't imagine a watch that expensive...or satisfying.


----------



## Ginseng108

I've never been asked, but I'd probably say something like "it was a daily deal on Amazon"


----------



## bigclive2011

How very rude!! A gentleman will never enquire of the price, especially from a stranger.

And like the others I have never had anyone ask me, people really arnt interested in watches, it’s just us guys.


----------



## ynp

I have a colleague who asked that question once. I was stupid enough to lie that my watch was a good fake and that I had bought the piece in Thailand. 

After that I had to spend some of my vacation time in Bangkok looking for a fake watch for him. To be honest, it was fun.


----------



## blakestarhtown

cjduke said:


> "If you have to ask me, I guess you think I can't afford it."


Seriously the audacity of some people. They are not friends just undercover haters. I remember meeting up a friend for lunch & wearing my Marine 5817. He sees it & goes "that's fake, you are too broke to afford that." I just smiled & replied "yeah, ok." That was the last time I ever talked to him.


----------



## CFR

"Oh, I don't remember. Are you into watches?"


----------



## hi_beat

grampstime said:


> just say "you dont wanna know, son" or "it was a gift from my *_* (gramps, dad...)" or "its a heirloom so i have no idea". most people will disapprove even if it was 800$ watch let alone 10k $.


Agree with the suggestion that most people who ask are likely to disapprove. Also pretty safe to assume that people who share your interests and would appreciate your choice already know how much it cost (more or less). This question is a real lose/lose, it is almost never appropriate be perceived as flaunting wealth, even among others of similar circumstances. And you risk undermining trust if you deflect or lowball - no one will believe that you really don't know. Watches are even worse than expensive cars and jewelry in this regard, because fewer people identify with the value. Difficult/awkward as it may seem, I think the only answer is to be straight up and (depending on the situation) say "I prefer not to talk about that" or something like "I don't discuss price, but I will tell you my favorite thing about this watch..."


----------



## SethThomas




----------

